# Stylet PRECIS et qui GLISSE



## Artek (18 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a tous. 
A toutes. 

Je recherche pour mon travail et pour mes loisirs, un stylet. LE stylet. 
J'ai acheté un stylet a bout arrondi en caoutchouc. L'horreur. Ça accroche, ça ne glisse pas c'est pas précis, brefs ça sers a rien.
Je cherche un stylet a pointe rigide ou du moins beaucoup plus glissant que les demi sphères caoutchouc. 

Si je trouve ce sera un réel bonheur que d'utiliser pen ultimate ou awesome notes. 
Merci a tous.


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2011)

J'ai moi-même testé de nombreux stylets et à ce jour, j'ai deux modèles que je trouve excellents.

Le hard Candy trouvable chez macWay.
Cher, mais beau et fonctionnel.

ou la gamme de stylets de chez DAGi que l'on peut directement acheté chez eux via internet.

Les deux sont excellents. Le Hard Candy est souple, mais glisse bien et est très précis. Parfait pour dessiner sur un iPad.

Le Dagi est dur avec un point au centre de la pointe ronde transparente. Extrêmement précis, mais demande à être tenu bien en contact avec l'écran. Il est également plus fragile dans le sens ou c'est du plastique dur au bout et qu'en cas de torsion, il s'opacifie et devient inutilisable.

Les deux ne me servent pas pour la même chose, un peu comme deux types de pinceaux différents. 

À toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux dans ces choix.

Les autres stylets que j'ai testés vont de la " cochonnerie " aux produits mal finis en passant par des choses peu solides et peu ergonomiques.


----------



## Nicosun (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci Gwen cela m'aide beaucoup, je ne sais pas si tu utilise Penultimate mais je viens de le télécharger pour prendre des notes.

Donc ma question est la suivante : lesquels des 2 tu me conseillerait pour de la prise de note "pure et dure".


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2011)

Dur de te répondre, car je m'en sers plus pour dessiner. Néanmoins, il me semble que le HardCandy serait plus approprié, car il ne nécessite pas d'être tenu parfaitement aligné avec l'écran. Ce qui arrive souvent lors de l'écriture.


----------



## Nicosun (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci, je vais prendre mon iPad avec moi du coup et je ferais les tests en magasins.


----------



## Nicosun (24 Janvier 2011)

Finalement après pas mal d'essai j'ai pris ça : Griffin

Il fonctionne très bien avec l'app penultimate pour prendre des notes, malheureusement je n'ai pas vue le Hard Candy Cases.

Le seul point faible à mon sens c'est qu'il est un peut trop large sur la pointe mais c'était le plus fin, celui qui fonctionnait le mieux et qui tenait le mieux en main.

Si des fois j'en trouve un supérieur pour l'écriture seulement, j'en ferais part ici.


----------



## JC484 (24 Janvier 2011)

Gwen merci ! de passage sur paris pour un One to One à Opera, je suis passee a Mac Way et le Hard Candy est super et en plus il est classe !


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2011)

Merci? Content que mon expérience ait pu t'aider.

Pour  le Griffin, je le connais. Il ressemble au Hard Candy mais est quand même bien moins fini et glisse moins délicatement. C'est quand même un bon choix vu certaines " cochonneries " mises en vente sur le marché


----------



## Nicosun (25 Janvier 2011)

Gwen tu sais si le hard Candy à un extrémité plus fine que le Griffin ? 

Mais c'est sur que le Hard Candy semble mieux pour la prise en main, j'espère qu'il sortira ici.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2011)

Non, l'embout est assez gros, mais j'ai été surpris par sa précision. La taille doit être sensiblement identique au Grffin.


----------



## Nicosun (25 Janvier 2011)

ok Merci, je testerais dés qu'il arrive ici, il doit donc y avoir une limitation technique sur le diamètre des embouts des stylets car personnellement je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de les faire si gros.

De toute façon j'ai fait ma première prise de note live et je suis très satisfait du résultat. Du coup je continue à essayer les logiciels gratuits de prise de note pour voir si 'il y en un qui surpasse penulitmate.

Sundray Note, pas de reconnaissance quand on pose le poignet sur le verre, pareil pour adobe idea.

J'hésite sur Upad car il est à 4 euros et je n'aime pas jeter l'argent, si quelqu'un a eu l'occasion de le tester son avis serait le bienvenu.


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci merci.......


----------



## Nicosun (25 Janvier 2011)

Bon j'en ai essayé une vingtaine, 27 pour être précis et même Upad lite. J'ai tapé note dans itunes et j'ai téléchargé presque toutes les gratuites de la première page.

La plupart sont soient merdiques soit la pose du poignet est très mauvaise ou inexistante.
Bref de tous ces tests il ne reste vraiment pas grand chose.

Je retenu NatsNote pour sa façon originale d'insérer l'écriture (c'est efficace), je garde pour voir si les développeurs l'améliorent. Bon potentiel mais un bug en position verticale mais pas bien grave suffit de passer pas la positon horizontale et tout rentre dans l'ordre. C'est presque la même que celle d'Apple mais avec un stylet.

Et ensuite j'ai gardé aussi Tableau Free que je dois approfondir avant de tenter la version payante.

tous le reste viré.

Bref Penultimate reste toujours numéro 1 à mes yeux.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2011)

Nicosun a dit:


> Bref Penultimate reste toujours numéro 1 à mes yeux.



C'est bon à savoir. Merci.


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai moi-même testé de nombreux stylets et à ce jour, j'ai deux modèles que je trouve excellents.
> 
> Le hard Candy trouvable chez macWay.
> Cher, mais beau et fonctionnel.



MERCI Gwen 
pris dans un élan de folie, j'ai craqué pour le hard Candy : 
En stock chez macway Paris, et moi graphiste, je me suis aller ! Je vais le tester ! 
J'ai donc demandé a l'essayer. Requête à laquelle j'ai eu le droit à un laconique "non", suivi d'un long silence. 
Bon, je crois en la communauté n'achète. ( 40 euros ). 
*BEIN J'AI BIEN FAIT*

Formidable : précis, glissant parfaitement, et fonction style bille ( WAAAAAAAAAA! ) 
Je ne regrette pas une minute mon achat. 
Pour dessiner comme pour écrire. 


p.s : pour moi qui suis gaucher, le mode repose poignet de penultimate ne marche pas mais alors pas du tout.... Mais penultimate reste pour l'intant le must.


----------



## Nicosun (25 Janvier 2011)

Gwen juste pour étoffer un peu, Penulitmate reconnait le poignet sur l'iPad c'est son point fort à mes yeux pour les prises de notes sur plusieurs heures, la reconnaissance d'écriture est très bonne, on peut disposer de beaucoup carnets et envoyer ses notes par mails et c'est tout. 
C'est un carnet de note pur mais comme il semble avoir du succès, il ajouterons peut être des options comme l'ajout de média par exemple.

Je mets NatsNote dans mon folder "suivre on ne sait jamais".


----------



## Artek (25 Janvier 2011)

Quand un icône est laid..... 
J'ai toujours du mal....


----------



## frankix (25 Janvier 2011)

Vu que ce sujet parle de dessin de stylet précis et d'Ipad, je permet de poser une question en espérant qu'il y est des artistes technophiles dans le coin. Alors voilà:
On parle en ce moment d'un écran "rétina" pour le futur Ipad 2 donc je vous demande si cette évolution représente une avancée dans la précision du trait ou sera t-il plus difficile d'être propre en se plaçant exclusivement du point de vue du dessinateur ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2011)

Je ne pense pas que cela va changer grand-chose. Les pixels seront identiques, sauf pour les applications optimisées, mais bonnes, elles géreront ça de la même manière et tu zoomeras au final pour être plus précis.

Il faudrait déjà que l'iPad 2 soit retina, ce qui n'est pas encore confirmé.


----------



## Artek (26 Janvier 2011)

En ce qui concerne l'écran retina display 
Il y ai peu de chance que le facteur de multiplication soit le même. 
Produire une résolution d'iPad de plus de 2000px pour un écran de 9 pouces serait bien trop cher. Mais il y aura plutôt une amélioration légère, qui, peut être même appellée retina, clarifierai les typo et améliorerai la qualité de l'écran en soit.... 
Regardez la même image sur un 3G et un 4 le résultat est édifiant. 
Néanmoins, la qualité s'affichage d'un iPad peut s'améliorer, mais sans surcoup important, ce serait surprenant....


----------



## frankix (26 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos avis


----------



## Nicosun (28 Janvier 2011)

Voilà c'est terminée je suis au bout de ma recherche sur les logiciels de prise de note.

Finalement je retiens 2 logiciels :

Penultimate (0,79): pour sa simplicité et des prises de note et dessin à la volée.

Write Pad version française (3,99) : celui-ci gère l'écriture et la transforme en caractère d'informatique un peu comme le newton.
Je suis vraiment surpris de cette app et des fonctions qu'elle apporte.
Déjà à la base elle reconnait 90 % de mon écriture mais en plus elle apprends mes termes spécifiques (nom des clients par exemple).
Un mode édition sympa qui permet par exemple d'envoyer les mails ou de traiter le texte dans une autre App (avec copié collé) et encore pas mal d'options.

On verra laquelle des 2 sur le long terme aura ma préférence mais Write PAd semble au dessus pour mon utilisation. (pas besoin de retaper au clavier)

Bref j'arrête mes tests et mes investigations car je suis comblé.

J'espere que mes retours sur ces logiciels vous servira.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Février 2011)

bonjour,
Je me permets de me joindre à cette discussion car elle je suis actuellement dans les même recherches que vous.
Pour le stylet j'ai pris un Dagi dont je suis satisfaite: bon rapport qualité/prix mais il est vrai que je n'ai pas essayé le stylet de Macway ..... 
Par contre, je suis toujours en recherche d'un block note.
après quelques recherche et essais, j'ai acheté Goshwriter notes en promo, il est sympa mais je trouve que le "feutre" est grossié et la "plume"... je n'aime pas le coté loupe. 
Upad semble me convenir je le teste en lite pour l'instant.
Sundry notes, noteshelf  ne me plaisent pas trop ....
Pour Penultimate serait-il possible d'en savoir un peu plus Nicosun, s'il vous plait? Par rapport aux autres comme Upad par exemple. 
Enfin il y en a un que j'ai retenu, c'est Notes plus Handwritting .... mais il est très cher aussi si quelqu'un l'avait testé et pouvait nous faire un retour, ce serait fort sympatique.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2011)

Salut 
Déjà, attention au Stylet c'est super important, apparemment le Hard candy case est le top. (je le trouverais un jour )

Pour les Apps si tu veut qu'elle transforme ce que tu écrit en texte informatique(reconnaisse d'écriture), je te conseille Write Pad, du fait de son option d'apprentissage elle s'améliore au fur à mesure. Je l'utilise à titre professionnel pour la prise de note, cela permet d'envoyer mes rapports sans devoir retaper le texte.(il y aussi un option pour poser le poignet quand on utilise la fonction de prise de note plein écran)

Concernant la prise de note pure sans transformation que reproche tu à Penultimate ?


----------



## Ealdu (1 Février 2011)

Merci de ta réponse si rapide.
J'ai effectivement Write pad et je suis d'accord avec toi il est super!

Ce que je recherche c'est vraiment un bloc note où je peux écrire dessiner ... comme sur papier.

Je n'ai pas essayer Penultimate, car pas acheté, et ce que j'ai vu sur les commentaires, il n'a pas la couleur ni surligneur... peut-être trop simple !!!  je sais je suis compliquée.
Tu peux m'en dire plus sur lui ?
merci


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2011)

Sur penultimate tu as une gomme (très efficace elle s'adapte a la taille du texte) 3 largeurs de traits, 6 couleurs, 3 style de feuilles, l'export par mail. voilà c'est tout  

Bien sur le nombre de carnet n'est pas limité et le nombre de page qu'il contiens non plus. Et tu a bien sur le repose poignet.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Février 2011)

Merci, donc mes infos ne sont pas justes! il y a bien plusieurs couleurs. Et le surlignage?

Autrement, tu n'as pas d'info sur Notes plus par hasard?

Encore merci.

Edit:
effectivement il est bien plus complet que ce que j'avais lu.

mon retour sur ghoswritter:
tres simple d'utilisation
3 écritures possible en 4 couleurs: feutre assez gros, crayon: fin et moins marqué, plume qui s'utilise avec le système de loupe (perso, je n'aime pas)
3 fluos bien pratiques et possibilité d'écrire au clavier.
plein de papier: uni quadrillé, portée, et fantaisie.
Par contre pas de repose poignet et fatigant à la longue.
Export possible en PDF (mail et itunes) et en photo.
Enfin le plus génant, il se déconnecte tout seul très souvent.
 En conclusion, Je ne suis pas très contente de mon achat et je crois qu'effectivement, penultimate est mieux.


----------



## Gwen (1 Février 2011)

Bon, il y a près d'une semaine que j'ai égaré mon Hard Candy et je peux vous dire que je suis malheureux 

On s'y attache à ce stylet.


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2011)

Pas de surlignage.

Mais bon c'est une app qui a du succès vont l'améliorer.

En ce qui me concerne j'aime la simplicité dans les apps, trop d'option tue l'option


----------



## Ealdu (1 Février 2011)

pour Nicosun:
effectivement j'aurai du prendre ton logiciel. Pour l'instant je continue de chercher ...

pour Gwen
Si il est si bien, c'est peut-etre pas un accident 

pour le stylet je suis pas mécontente du Dagi qui reste plus abordable: moins de 18&#8364; tout compris (change car achat en dollard et port) En plus il n'en on offert un second!

Par hasard le Hard Candy n'existe pas sans le "bic"?


----------



## Nicosun (1 Février 2011)

Gwen : " who want a stylus ? you lose it beurk"   il a raison le bougre.

C'est emmerdant ça, j'ai la chance de le garder pour un usage spécifique donc je ne le change jamais de place mais bon c'est sur que ça peut arriver.

Les protections pour iPad avec la place pour le stylet sont très rares et pour la plupart merdique bref on est pas trop aidé.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Février 2011)

Un grand merci à Nicosun, je vient de prendre Penultimate et il est très bien.
amitié à tous


----------



## poussvite (1 Février 2011)

je dois être dans le même cas que toi,je ne cherche plus et me limite à mon doigt!
cependant,attention ce qui suit est sérieux!
il y a 2,3 ans de cela un vendeur de hotdog japonais a littéralement fait fortune au japon car en hiver pour ne pas ôter leurs gants, les possesseurs d'iphone se servaient  de la saucisse chaude ,destinée à passer dans leur estomac, pour manipuler leur iphone tout en gardant leurs gants!
c'est farfelu mais!


----------



## Vouzemoi (2 Février 2011)

Pour le stylet précis et qui glisse moi j'ai opté pour un stylet premier prix avec bout en caoutchouc de m..... que j'ai recouvert d'un morceau de plastique d'un sac auchan qu'on trouve au rayon fruit et légumes. Pour la précision j'ai taillé un peu le bout en caoutchouc et me voilà avec le meilleur stylet de tout ceux que j'ai testé.
Mais il est vrai que certains préfèrent tout payer plus cher ))


----------



## Gwen (2 Février 2011)

Franchement, entre un Hard Candy et ton bricolage, je pense qu'il n'y a pas photo. Mais bon, je peux comprendre que cela te convienne également.


----------



## Ealdu (2 Février 2011)

Pour Vousemoi:

Il y a encore moins cher: Tu suis les tutaux sur youtube et tu te le fabrique en entier avec un bic du fil électrique et une éponge !!!!

A chacun sa façon de voir la vie.


----------



## Artek (3 Février 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Pour Vousemoi:
> 
> Il y a encore moins cher: Tu suis les tutaux sur youtube et tu te le fabrique en entier avec un bic du fil électrique et une éponge !!!!



Y'a encore moins cher ! ( Troll Alert ! ) 
tu te coupe un doigt ( ou autre chose ) et l'utilise comme stylet !!!!


----------



## ced68 (3 Février 2011)

Artek a dit:


> Y'a encore moins cher ! ( Troll Alert ! )
> tu te coupe un doigt ( ou autre chose ) et l'utilise comme stylet !!!!


 

J'adore le "ou autre chose"


----------



## Mouette94 (3 Février 2011)

Dangereux, cette histoire de choix de stylet  !


----------



## jugnin (3 Février 2011)

J&#8217;adore votre humour.


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2011)

Hier, j'ai reçu le nouveau stylet Hard Candy que j'avais commandé. OUF


----------



## frankix (18 Février 2011)

Re Salut les utilisateurs de stylet et d'Ipad. Je suppose que des fans de dessin ont du passé sur ce topic. Donc je m'adresse à vous, artistes en herbe: Dessiner sur Ipad avec un stylet c'est confortable ? Particulièrement pour les gauchers comme moi qui un tendance à reposer le tranchant de leur main sur la feuille ?
Bref pour les gauchers avec mon profil, l'écran multitouch ne pose pas problème ?

merci.


----------



## Nicosun (19 Février 2011)

frankix a dit:


> Re Salut les utilisateurs de stylet et d'Ipad. Je suppose que des fans de dessin ont du passé sur ce topic. Donc je m'adresse à vous, artistes en herbe: Dessiner sur Ipad avec un stylet c'est confortable ? Particulièrement pour les gauchers comme moi qui un tendance à reposer le tranchant de leur main sur la feuille ?
> Bref pour les gauchers avec mon profil, l'écran multitouch ne pose pas problème ?
> 
> merci.



Je suis gaucher moi aussi et je n'ai pas de soucis avec mes apps de prise de note pour la pose du poignet. Pour le dessin j'utilise Brushes mais je dois avouer que c'est juste un petit hobby mais je crois que la reconnaissance du poignet n'est pas prise en compte dans ce logiciel.


----------



## Ealdu (19 Février 2011)

> Dessiner sur Ipad avec un stylet c'est confortable ?



Moi j'adore !!!!!





> Bref pour les gauchers avec mon profil, l'écran multitouch ne pose pas problème ?



C'est plus un problème logiciel.
C'est vrai que pour l'écriture les auteurs font attention aux gauchers, pour le dessin, moi j'utilise ArtStudio et Inspire et aucun des 2 ne mentionne la main gauche, SketchBookX non plus.

Mais l'écran de l'iPad est petit, fait des essais et tu trouvera surement les bons gestes, comme nous les droitiers.


----------



## frankix (19 Février 2011)

Merci pour vos témoignages, à part en magasin je connais personne qui a l'Ipad (et en magasin faut le mdp pour télécharger une app de dessin), par contre j'ai manipulé l'Iphone 4 d'un ami et j'ai téléchargé une app de dessin, mais forcément sur l'écran de l'Iphone le poignet ne touche pas, cependant ça m'a vraiment donné envie d'avoir un Ipad. 
J'ai appris à dessiner sur une tablette graphique mais je crois que je vais la vendre, car je suis pas très bon avec. Salut les amis.

merci.


----------



## netslider57 (6 Avril 2011)

Ce Hard Candy a l'air vraiment pas mal, perso j'ai testé le stylet Quillit de Proporta, il est pas mal également et un peu moins cher


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

netslider57 a dit:


> Ce Hard Candy a l'air vraiment pas mal, perso j'ai testé le stylet Quillit de Proporta, il est pas mal également et un peu moins cher



Et alors, il est bien ?



gwen a dit:


> Hier, j'ai reçu le nouveau stylet Hard Candy que j'avais commandé. OUF



Il a l'air pas mal...
Un lien pour ceux qui veulent jeter un coup d'oeil : http://www.proporta.com/F02/PPF02P05.php?t_id=5808&t_mode=des


----------



## netslider57 (6 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Et alors, il est bien ?



Oui, la brosse est un peu déconcertante au début, mais on s'habitue vite et finalement elle s'avoue être plutôt efficace ;-)


----------



## worldice (6 Avril 2011)

netslider57 a dit:


> Oui, la brosse est un peu déconcertante au début, mais on s'habitue vite et finalement elle s'avoue être plutôt efficace ;-)



Je me suis gouré dans mes citations, je voulais demander le Hard Candy s'il était bien.
Tu parlais duquel toi ?


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Je me suis gouré dans mes citations, je voulais demander le Hard Candy s'il était bien.
> Tu parlais duquel toi ?



Il parlait du "Proporta".
Si tu veux des infos sur le candy "gwen" en parle dans ce fil.


----------



## rexet (27 Avril 2011)

Hello,

Utilisateur d'un iPad 2 depuis peu je m'intéresse au stylet dans l'espoir de remplacer mon cher cahier que j'utilise quotidiennement dans le cadre de mon travail pour prendre des notes. 
Je vois qu'il est aujourd'hui très difficile de trouver un bon compromis entre prix et qualité.
Je cherche avant tout quelque chose de très fin afin d'optimiser la place : je ne veux pas avoir à créer une nouvelle page de note tous les 3 mots, ça nuirait à ma productivité  !
Alors le Hard Candy a l'air sympa mais 40 le stylet ! Moi qui suit du genre à prendre mon stylo toutes les semaines ça fait vraiment cher  ! 

Bref vivement une solution intermédiaire : de la qualité à 20 ça serait idéal  !


----------



## Nicosun (27 Avril 2011)

rexet a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Utilisateur d'un iPad 2 depuis peu je m'intéresse au stylet dans l'espoir de remplacer mon cher cahier que j'utilise quotidiennement dans le cadre de mon travail pour prendre des notes.
> Je vois qu'il est aujourd'hui très difficile de trouver un bon compromis entre prix et qualité.
> ...



Voilà le miens il fonctionne trés bien


----------



## despot (27 Avril 2011)

Plus ca glisse, plus c'est bon. ^^ 

OK OK, j'ai compris, je sort.


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

Nicosun a dit:


> Voilà le miens il fonctionne trés bien



Est-ce qu'on peut écrire quasiment aussi finement qu'avec un stylot avec ce stylet ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2011)

Pas aussi fin, mais c'est quand même bien précis et en tout cas, bien plus qu'un doigt.

Il n'existe pas de stylet vraiment fin pour iPad malheureusement.


----------



## worldice (28 Avril 2011)

Si, celui là : http://www.dagi.com.tw/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=p101&Rcg=2
Il n'y a que le petit point noir qui est détecté. Par contre ce stylet à l'air facilement cassable.


----------



## skaka (28 Avril 2011)

Même problème que plusieurs personnes ici, je suis graphiste et je cherchais donc un bon stylet. Mais le Hard Candy pour 40 euros.. ça fait un peu mal.
J'ai un iPad 1 acheté d'occasion, alors pas envie de rajouter cette somme.
Du coup, j'ai acheté le plus mauvais des stylet, trouvé à la fnac pour à peine moins de 10 euros. Et effectivement, il est très mauvais. Grosse pointe en caoutchouc qui accroche. Impossible de s'en servir pour dessiner.

Astuce à pas cher. J'ai pris la lingette noir qui était fourni avec mon iMac, j'ai coupé un petit morceau, et je n'ai mis au bout du stylet, et je l'ai attaché avec un élastique.
Il faut appuyer un peu plus fort, mais ça glisse vraiment très bien 
Et j'ai enfin pu faire mon premier dessin digne de ce nom hier soir.
(je ne vais pas aller jusqu'à dire que ça lave l'écran en même temps, mais c'est pas loin).


----------



## Gwen (28 Avril 2011)

Le DAGI est vraiment bien, mais en effet fragile. Le mien a le plastique qui a reçu un choc, et du coup s'est blanchi comme lorsque l'on plie un peu ce genre de matière. Le stylet lui, ne fonctionne plus. Dommage


----------



## esales (28 Avril 2011)

J'utilise un DAGI P501 depuis plusieurs semaines. Bien qu'il lui soit arrivé malencontreusement de tomber de mon bureau ou de ma poche, il n'est pas abimé.
Sinon, je le trouve très précis, plaisant à utiliser dès que l'on pris le coup de bien le positionner sur l'écran (la plaque transparente doit être parallèle à l'écran).

Pour la prise de notes, j'utilise Note Plus. Il a régulièrement de mauvaises critiques, mais ayant comparé de nombreuses appli, c'est celui que je préfère avec UPAD. Je trouve UPAD plus agréable dans l'écriture, mais pour tout le reste, Note Plus est largement supérieur.
J'adore la fonction "Zoom" qui permet d'écrire plus petit. Je retrouve la taille de mon écriture de mon ancien bloc note papier. Autres avantages, il est possible de protéger ses notes avec un mot de passe ainsi que de sélectionner ce que l'on a écrit (ou dessiné) pour le déplacer dans la page.
Dernier avantage et pas des moindre, c'est la réactivité et la communication de son développeur (via son blog) qui réponds aux questions et annonce les prochaines évolutions sur lesquelles il travaille.
Il progresse régulièrement depuis que je l'ai acheté malheureusement plein pot (il y est quasiment 1 fois par mois voir plus en promotion mais je ne le savais pas).


----------



## Ealdu (28 Avril 2011)

Même parcours que vous esales!
Par contre en ce moment c'est Upad qui l'emporte pour le gestion des Pdf, qui d'ailleurs devrait arriver sur notes plus.

Pour les stylets, j'ai trouvé chez mon revendeur Apple un stylet de marque ozaki. Comme le candy il fait stylo, la pointe pour iPad est en caoutchouc qui glisse bien, pas mal du tout. Son prix est de 30 quand même.


----------



## worldice (3 Mai 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Même parcours que vous esales!
> Par contre en ce moment c'est Upad qui l'emporte pour le gestion des Pdf, qui d'ailleurs devrait arriver sur notes plus.
> 
> Pour les stylets, j'ai trouvé chez mon revendeur Apple un stylet de marque ozaki. Comme le candy il fait stylo, la pointe pour iPad est en caoutchouc qui glisse bien, pas mal du tout. Son prix est de 30 quand même.



Est-il assez précis pour écrire sur iPhone/IPad ?


----------



## Ealdu (3 Mai 2011)

Aussi précis que le candy, c'est un embout caoutchouc.
Vraiment pour écrire et voir ce que je fais avec précision il n'y a que le Dagi qui me convienne.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2011)

Sinon, dans le genre peu précis, mais sûrement agréable pour dessiner, je participe au projet de financement du pinceau pour iPad chez Kickstater. 


L'idée me semble bonne et ça doit changer de l'embout caoutchouc ou du Dagi justement.

J'espère que le financement de ce projet arrivera à son terme et ainsi pouvoir le tester rapidement.


----------



## Ealdu (3 Mai 2011)

Très intéressant ce projet!
Tu pourras nous tenir au courant.
J'ai déjà vu effectivement des pinceaux pour iPad sur le net mais jamais en vrai. Pour le dessin cette technique semble tentante.


----------



## worldice (3 Mai 2011)

Oui, intéressant comme projet !
Je participerai peut-être au financement...
Mais après, j'espère qu'ils vont faire l'appli compatible !


Sinon donc le meilleur pour écrire est le Dagi ?!


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2011)

J'en ai déjà vu d'autres, mais jamais avec une vraie finition pinceau. Là, le projet semble bien réfléchi et j'attends avec impatience de tester.

Sinon, sur KickStater, j'ai aussi vu d'autres projets de stylets bien gros pour les écrans d'iPad ou autres iBidules, mais d'une part, ils sont clôturés et d'autre part, cela me semblait moins intéressant qu'un HardCandy.


----------



## Ealdu (3 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Sinon donc le meilleur pour écrire est le Dagi ?!



Pour moi oui, car il possède une petite palette transparente qui permet de voir ce que tu écris. Par contre la palette est dure, (le caoutchouc du candy par exemple est plus souple), et quand on écrit on entend un petit tac tac, il faut s'habituer, moi cela ne me dérange pas.
Je préfère dessinner avec une point caoutchouc par contre.


@ Gwen: vivement que tu puisses nous en parler .... en détail!  

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé comme pinceau.


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2011)

Je connais ce pinceau en effet. Mais il a l'air de faire un peu " bricolage ". Loin d'un vrai pinceau de peintre. On dirait les pinceaux livrés dans les boîtes de gouache en pastille pour écolier.


----------



## Ealdu (3 Mai 2011)

Tout avait d'accord, il ne fait pas sérieux.

Merci pour la remise en place


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

Le DAGI P503 (Nouveau) à l'ai pas mal aussi...
Il a l'intérêt d'avoir un capuchon pour ne pas le casser. Et au bout, il a une mine, comme sur un stylo, mais avec toujours la plaque en plastique pour mieux glisser et ne pas rayer l'écran. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

http://www.dagi.com.tw/front/bin/ptdetail.phtml?Part=p503&Rcg=2


----------



## Ealdu (4 Mai 2011)

Effectivement. Les miens n'ont pas de bouchon et j'ai toujours peur de casser la palette. 
En tous les cas n'hésite pas à commander, le site est très sérieux tu le reçois en une bonne semaine.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2011)

J'ai failli craqué pour ce nouveau Dagi. Mais non, pour le moment, je garde le HardCandy. Mais je pense que d'ici quelque temps je me le payerais, car c'est quand même une bonne idée de mettre un capuchon pour protéger la pointe.

Sinon, oui, chez Dagi, ils livrent vite et pour pas cher contrairement à pas mal de fabricants.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai failli craqué pour ce nouveau Dagi. Mais non, pour le moment, je garde le HardCandy. Mais je pense que d'ici quelque temps je me le payerais, car c'est quand même une bonne idée de mettre un capuchon pour protéger la pointe.
> 
> Sinon, oui, chez Dagi, ils livrent vite et pour pas cher contrairement à pas mal de fabricants.



Ils convertissent les $ en  selon la méthode Apple ? :mouais:
Non, plus sérieux, le port tourne autour de quelle valeur pour ce genre d'achat ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ils convertissent les $ en  selon la méthode Apple ?



Ben non, puisque tu payes en dollars et que c'est PayPall qui fait la conversion en fonction du cours du jour.



pepeye66 a dit:


> Non, plus sérieux, le port tourne autour de quelle valeur pour ce genre d'achat ?



C'est gratuit pour un acheminement classique et 10$ pour un envoi rapide.

C'est plus que raisonnable.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Ben non, puisque tu payes en dollars et que c'est PayPall qui fait la conversion en fonction du cours du jour.
> 
> J'ai résilié mon compte Paypal (suite à des problèmes de piratage) Est il possible de régler par CB ?
> 
> ...



Merci,


Excuse moi, je n'avais pas cliqué sur la page "home"...On peut payer par CB.
Donc, je crois que je vais le commander.
Re-Merci.


----------



## CBi (4 Mai 2011)

Bravo à Vouzemoi pour avoir trouvé la solution = le sac Auchan. 

L'écriture sur iPad demande en effet une précision que la plupart des stylets genre "doigt en caoutchouc mou", idéaux pour le dessin, ne permettent pas. 
J'avais donc tenté un stylet bon marché en gomme dure, payé 3 euros (et apparemment c'était cher payé = voir ici ). Précision OK mais ne glisse pas sur la vitre de l'iPad = écriture lente et pénible.

Le truc consiste à recouvrir le caoutchouc d'un morceau de sac Auchan. Fait proprement, le bricolage est quasi invisible. Et le stylet garde toutes ses propriétés, mais glisse maintenant sur l'iPad comme une plume sur la page d'un cahier Clairefontaine.

Avec la superbe application gratuite Tactilis, le résultat est parfait pour une prise de notes rapide, en plusieurs couleurs, avec des schémas et croquis,...


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

@ gwen,
Une dernière question (si ce n'est pas abuser)
Entre le DAGI et le HardCandy lequel te semble le plus approprié pour écrire ?
Perso, certes je dessinerai bien un peu mais ce sera plutôt de l'écriture et des schémas.
Merci,


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

Je n'ai aucun de ces stylets, mais je suis quasi sûr que le Dagi est bien meilleur pour écrire et le HardCandy pour déssiner. Dans tous les tests que j'ai vu, les personnes vantaient la précision et la "bonne glisse" du Dagi.


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2011)

Le Dagi en effet me semble meilleur pour écrire. Sa pointe extrêmement précise fait que tu peux avoir une écriture fine, ce qui est moins facile avec le HardCandy.

Par contre, il faut un peu d'habitude afin de bien prendre en main le Dagi alors que le Hard Candy est quand même plus facile à appréhender.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le Dagi en effet me semble meilleur pour écrire. Sa pointe extrêmement précise fait que tu peux avoir une écriture fine, ce qui est moins facile avec le HardCandy.
> 
> Par contre, il faut un peu d'habitude afin de bien prendre en main le Dagi alors que le Hard Candy est quand même plus facile à appréhender.



Ok, merci...Je vais commander le Dagi.
Merci pour ces infos


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ok, merci...Je vais commander le Dagi.
> Merci pour ces infos



Tu va prendre lequel de Dagi ? Car la nouveau, avec capuchon et mine différente à l'air pas mal, je vais me le prendre. Je te le conseille aussi...


----------



## Ealdu (4 Mai 2011)

Pour l'écriture le Dagi est franchement le meilleur. Le nouveau à l'air encore plus précis.
Pour ceux qui le commande, serait-il possible d'avoir un retour dès réception. Ce serai super sympa. Merci à vous.


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Pour l'écriture le Dagi est franchement le meilleur. Le nouveau à l'air encore plus précis.
> Pour ceux qui le commande, serait-il possible d'avoir un retour dès réception. Ce serai super sympa. Merci à vous.



Ouai, si je le commande, je n'y manquerai pas !


----------



## steinway59 (4 Mai 2011)

bonjour!
me suis acheté le dagi 501 avec l'ipad 2 et pour écrire c'est idéal!

il y a un mois de cela le 503 n'existait pas encore...à l'heure actuelle si j'avais un choix à faire je prendrais le nouveau modèle sans hésitation!


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

Je vais commander le dernier modèle: le 503
Et le fait qu'ilpossède un capuchon de protection me rassure...j'avais des réticences avec les autres modèles à cause de ce manque de protection.
Je ne manquerai pas de faire un retour d'expérience.
Merci encore à tous ceux qui donnent leurs avis et conseils.


----------



## Ealdu (4 Mai 2011)

j'ai mis mon dagi dans un etui spécial car effectivement cela fait peur. Pourtant depuis plusieurs mois aucun soucis, la palette n'a pas bouger.
Merci pour le retour d'expérience de ce nouveau modèle.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je vais commander le dernier modèle: le 503
> Et le fait qu'ilpossède un capuchon de protection me rassure...j'avais des réticences avec les autres modèles à cause de ce manque de protection.
> Je ne manquerai pas de faire un retour d'expérience.
> Merci encore à tous ceux qui donnent leurs avis et conseils.



Je reviens sur le sujet car j'ai essayé de passer la commande mais le paiement ne peut réellement se faire que par PayPal ! Mais ayant eu des problèmes avec PAyPal j'ai annulé mon compte.
Il est proposé si paiement différent de PayPAl de faire un mail à un certain "Jamie" qui enverra une facture...Je ne vois pas du tout le process et donc j'abandonne !
Tant pis, je reste en attente au cas où il serait distribué en France par de vrais commerçants !


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2011)

Je crois que la FNAC commence à avoir les stylets DAGI? J'en ai vu passer dans une offre avec un appareil quelconque. Mais rien en magasin sur Limoges. Peut-être dans les FNAC parisiennes&#8201;?


----------



## MJF (6 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Je reviens sur le sujet car j'ai essayé de passer la commande mais le paiement ne peut réellement se faire que par PayPal ! Mais ayant eu des problèmes avec PAyPal j'ai annulé mon compte.
> Il est proposé si paiement différent de PayPAl de faire un mail à un certain "Jamie" qui enverra une facture...Je ne vois pas du tout le process et donc j'abandonne !
> Tant pis, je reste en attente au cas où il serait distribué en France par de vrais commerçants !



En fait en envoyant un mail à Jamie avec un petit mot "I need an invoice for credit card payment", elle répond en donnant un lien pour un règlement par carte de crédit. Je viens de commander 2 P503 et Dagi m'offre un P501 "By the way, we have provided another stylus, P601-Black, to you. It's the gift for you". Après règlement un mail pour le suivi est envoyé. Arrivée du colis dans 5 jours maximum. Ils ont l'air efficaces chez Dagi !


----------



## Ealdu (6 Mai 2011)

Effectivement ils sont très sérieux, on peut leur faire confiance. J'ai également reçu 2 stylets pour l'achat du mien. Et le tout en une semaine. Ce serait dommage de se priver de ce stylet pour des problèmes de payement surtout qu'avec le change il doit revenir à 15 environ.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2011)

Tant pis pour moi, mais je ne maitrise pas assez l'anglais pour entrer dans ces "finasseries" de commande.
Mais je ne suis pas restéi inactif et je l'ai trouvé Chez shop.mediaconfig.com qui doit le recevoir avant le 13 Mai et qui me le vend à 21,20 &#8364; port compris.
Donc à bientôt pour le retour d'expérience.


----------



## esales (6 Mai 2011)

J'ai commandé les miens chez eux. Aucun problème.


----------



## Ealdu (7 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tant pis pour moi, mais je ne maitrise pas assez l'anglais pour entrer dans ces "finasseries" de commande.
> Mais je ne suis pas restéi inactif et je l'ai trouvé Chez shop.mediaconfig.com qui doit le recevoir avant le 13 Mai et qui me le vend à 21,20  port compris.
> Donc à bientôt pour le retour d'expérience.



Bravo pour le site. Et merci pour le partage.

Pour l'anglais personnellement, je maitrise très bien Google traduction   . 
Et même si ce n'est pas parfait on arrive bien à se faire comprendre.
Rv mi mai alors!


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2011)

Alors. Je vais peut-être en choquer plus d'un... mais j'ai commandé un stylus basique sur le site DealExtreme et je viens de le recevoir et je le trouve plutôt pas mal.






http://www.dealextreme.com/p/aluminum-alloy-touchpad-stylus-pen-for-apple-ipad-ipad-2-silver-57798

Pour 1,70&#8364;, j'ai reçu un stylus bien meilleur que ce que j'attendais. Le corps est en métal et l'embout de caoutchouc est bien serti contrairement à la plupart des stylus bas de gamme que j'ai testés. 

L'embout glisse assez bien sûr l'écran, pas comme un Hard Candy, mais vu le prix, c'est plus qu'acceptable. Si je n'avais pas testé le Hard Candy, je dirais que c&#8217;est le meilleur que j'ai testé avec une pointe caoutchouc.

Deux bémols néanmoins; le clip de ceinture est en plastique, et a mon avis, peu solide. Il aurait mérité d'être en métal. Le poids du stylus, il est très léger, peut être un peu trop pour une bonne prise en main. Par contre, ce n'est peut-être pas un défaut pour tout le monde. Moi, j'aime les stylos un peu lourds. Je dessine avec une plume dont le corps est lesté de métal et écrit avec des stylos plutôt imposants, mais je sais que certaines personnes préfèrent ce qui est léger.

En tout cas, pour le prix, je vais le laisser dans mon attaché-case sans crainte de le perdre.

Par contre, il faut être patient pour le recevoir, ça a mis un mois pour arriver. J'avais commandé en même temps une coque pour mon iPad et un doubleur de jack pour écouter le son à deux.





http://www.dealextreme.com/p/designer-3-5mm-male-to-2-female-plug-jack-splitter-adapter-40550

De la vraie contrefaçon de logo. Mais ça marche, je me suis laissé tenté juste par le produit blanc avec une pomme dessus .... ARGGGG


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mai 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Bravo pour le site. Et merci pour le partage.
> 
> Pour l'anglais personnellement, je maitrise très bien Google traduction   .
> Et même si ce n'est pas parfait on arrive bien à se faire comprendre.
> Rv mi mai alors!



Eh bien figures toi que je me suis dit qu'après tout je n'étais pas plus bête que n'importe qui et que donc je devais pouvoir y arriver (et comme tu le suggères "Google traduction" peut y contribuer).
Donc passé commande sur le site de DAGI puis j'ai laissé un message à "Super Jamie" de chez "Dagi" en utilisant l'expression toute faite de "MJF" : "I need an invoice for credit card payment"...
Mis "Jamie" m'a répondu en me donnant d'une part un lien sur "Youtube" qui explique la procédure et dans la foulée, j'ai reçu un mail du site "PayPal" qui me guide sur une commande par CB... En conclusion: La commande est passée !
Tiens, je suis pas peu fier de mon exploit !! (moi qui n'entrave "que dale" à l'anglais...) 
Allez, je vous donnerai quand même un retour d'expérience (Même si d'autres avant moi ont déjà bien disserté sur ce produit)

PS: Mon achat (port compris) est de 16,45 &#8364;


----------



## Ealdu (7 Mai 2011)

Tu sais je n'ai pas fait autrement. Et finalement tu y gagnes: il arrivera plus tôt et pour moins cher!


----------



## MJF (9 Mai 2011)

Je viens de recevoir les stylets commandés chez DAGI (P503 avec protection). 
Commande faite le 5 mai et réception aujourd'hui à 12 h 30 !
Ils sont vraiment efficaces et en plus ils m'ont offert un P601 en cadeau.
J'ai testé rapidement sur "Noteshelf"  qui va me servi à prendre des notes, très bonne App ! Puis un petit  test sur "SketchBook, rien que du bonheur. 
N'hésitez pas à commander chez DAGI ces stylets, ce sont de très bons produits .


----------



## MisterDrako (9 Mai 2011)

Pour infos vous avez choisi quelle option de frais de port ?


----------



## worldice (9 Mai 2011)

MJF a dit:


> Je viens de recevoir les stylets commandés chez DAGI (P503 avec protection).
> Commande faite le 5 mai et réception aujourd'hui à 12 h 30 !
> Ils sont vraiment efficaces et en plus ils m'ont offert un P601 en cadeau.
> J'ai testé rapidement sur "Noteshelf"  qui va me servi à prendre des notes, très bonne App ! Puis un petit  test sur "SketchBook, rien que du bonheur.
> N'hésitez pas à commander chez DAGI ces stylets, ce sont de très bons produits .



Peux-tu nous dire lequel tu préfère ? Peux-tu nous faire quelques photos ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Pour infos vous avez choisi quelle option de frais de port ?



Sur ma commande du P 503 passée Samedi et expédiée aujourd'hui (avec en cadeau un P 501...merci DAGI) j'ai choisi le port gratuit qui donne 7 à 12 jours de délai annoncé mais les commandes semblent arriver en 5 jours !


----------



## MisterDrako (9 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Sur ma commande du P 503 passée Samedi et expédiée aujourd'hui (avec en cadeau un P 501...merci DAGI) j'ai choisi le port gratuit qui donne 7 à 12 jours de délai annoncé mais les commandes semblent arriver en 5 jours !



Alors j'vais craquer là je sens.....

Merci à toi pour ces infos ....:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h42 ----------

Desolé encore une petite info paypal ...

On demande le pays vendeur... 

Taiwan ? Ou etats unis ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h51 ----------

alors rebelotte je m'en suis sorti en me connectant autrement sur mon paypal....

par contre je cherchais comment faire le lien entre le reglement et la commande chez Dagi...

j'ai finalement ajouté en commentaire le numero d'ordre fourni par Dagi avant le paiement...

j'espere avoir tout saisi....

on verra ça bientôt....

et maintenant de la patience pour mon "noteshelf" qu attend son stylet ! ! !
:love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## MJF (10 Mai 2011)

Voici donc quelques photos ....
Pour écrire, je préfère le P 503, il est plus petit.
Pour dessiner le 501 est peut-être plus approprié et il a en plus
le pointeur rouge, ce qui permet de reprendre un trait sur un dessin.
Quoi qu'il en soit, les 2 sont très bien et la prise en main est très rapide.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjf75/?donelayout=1


----------



## worldice (10 Mai 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ces photos !


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2011)

Je viens de tomber sur le dernier post d'un site consacré aux iPad qui liste une parti des stylus existant et ses avantages et inconvénient.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur le dernier post d'un site consacré aux iPad qui liste une parti des stylus existant et ses avantages et inconvénient.


----------



## Ealdu (10 Mai 2011)

Sauf qu'il ne parle pas des Dagi. Dommage. Il reste essentiellement sur les caoutchoucs.

Merci MJF.


----------



## Gwen (10 Mai 2011)

Oui, c'est ce que disent les personnes dans les commentaires.

Il y a quand même un stylet/pinceau. Ce qui est intéressant, c'est la conclusion sur l'utilisation en tant qu'outils pour l'écriture, le dessin ou la manipulation de l'interface.


----------



## Ealdu (11 Mai 2011)

Effectivement.

Le travail au pinceau est .... Interressant. J'avoue être intrigué.
Est-ce le même genre d'outil sur lequel tu travaille Gwen?

Pour le dessin si le bien être de la main compte beaucoup, le logiciel est très important puisque c'est lui qui reproduit la matière: peinture, crayon, crayon de couleur....
Il serait peut être interressant d'ouvrir une discussion sur le dessin sur iPad ? Logiciel, stylet, doigt, technique .... Y-a-t'il des amateurs?


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

Pour le moment, je dessine avec le hard Candy que je trouve très fluide pour ce genre de chose.

J'attends avec impatience mes pinceaux, ils n'arriveront qu'en juillet, car je ne trouve pas que ceux qui existent soient particulièrement bien finis. Du coup, j'ai participé au projet de financement de The Flow sur le site communautaire KickStater. J'attends donc de voir le produit fini et ainsi le tester réellement.


----------



## Ealdu (11 Mai 2011)

Je regrette vraiment de ne pas avoir travaillé mon anglais à l'école 

Le projet me semble interressant mais j'ai pas tout compris dans le fonctionnement du financement.
Ce pinceau parait de meilleur facture que celui vu précédemment, j'avoue que je suis très interressée aussi. Si je peux aider, pourquoi pas!

De plus en plus je dessine avec le Dagi au détriment des pointes souples. Mais ce pinceau..... Me tente bien!


----------



## Gwen (11 Mai 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Je regrette vraiment de ne pas avoir travaillé mon anglais à l'école



Tu sais, j'étais une brêle en anglais à l'école. Dernier de la classe et tout ce qui va avec. Jusqu'au jour où j'ai voulu lire des comics. Là, j'ai pris mon dico, j'ai cherché les mots que je ne comprenais pas, ensuite, j'ai commencé  à lire des notices de logiciels en anglais. Maintenant, je regarde des films en VO sans sous-titre et je lis les journaux américains sans trop de problèmes.

Donc, ne baissent pas les bras, si tu en as besoin, tu peux y arriver. Comme il dit Barrack " Yes, we can "


----------



## Ealdu (11 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ton soutien, mais hélas cela fait bientôt 40 ans que j'essaie, et je me suis amélirée, si, si 

Et puis suis bretonne et du nord en plus et on a un vieux contention avec les anglais, alors!


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Mai 2011)

Re bonjour

Donc reçu ce matin le colis de Dagi....

Et comme tout le monde 2stylet à l'interieur merci Dagi.....

Par contre ou je pete un cable c'est pour mettre le capuchon du 503!!

Ça force et ça rentre pas !
Vous y etes parvenu pour info ?

Du coup bein en le retirant tant bien que mal, j'ai dû baiser ma palette!
Ça marche plus!!!
Aaaarghhh !!!



Si quelqu'un peut me mettre une photo de son 503
 (entier + palette)
Afin que je voie un peu sa tronche d'origine.....

Merci les zamis....


Baaah en attendant je teste le 501....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------

Suite......

................. Et fin (du 503) 

En essayant de redresser la palette elle a cedée ! ! !

Donc un p'tit conseil mieux vaut eviter cette cochonnerie de capuchon !!!



Les big glandes là !!!


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2011)

Ben tiens, moi aussi reçu ce matin le DAGI 503 et en cadeau le 501.
Comme toi j'ai un problème avec le capuchon du 503: Non pas qu'il ne s'emboite pas mais ce n'est pas évident, il faut forcer et pour lôter il faut exercer une forte pression qui fait que ça lache d'un seul coup avec le risque d'endommager la palette ! Non vraiment ce capuchon n'est pas pratique (il peut même devenir dangereux pour la palette)
Globalement, la qualité est moyenne mais supportable.
Mes premières impressions font que je n'arrive pas bien à centrer le contact et donc le point d'impact sur la palette (peut être y arriverai je à force de persévérance) et de ce fait mes reprises de trait ne concordent pas (les raccords sont imprécis...Pour le moment ?)
Mais je vais insister et je pense qu'il me faut bien calculer l'angle de travail...A bientôt pour un autre retour d'expérience.


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Mai 2011)

De ce point de vue le point rouge sur le 501 est pratique je trouve....

Pour le capuchon je confirme mieux vaut ne pas l'utiliser ..... !


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Mai 2011)

MisterDrako a dit:


> De ce point de vue le point rouge sur le 501 est pratique je trouve....
> 
> ...



C'est ce que je pensais aussi mais à l'essai, le contact se fait au dessus et à gauche du point rouge, parfois à droite (mais toujours au dessus)...
Je vais prendre patience car ce n'est peut être qu'un "coup à prendre"...
@+ plus tard sur ce sujet.


----------



## Gwen (17 Mai 2011)

ARGHHH. Vraiment désolé pour toi Drako. Essaye d'écrire à Dagi pour leur signifier ton mécontentement.

Pour le coup, je suis un peu refroidi par vos propos. Dommage.

Concernant le centrage, bien penser à regarder dans les préférences des différents outils de dessin. Souvent il y a une option qui permet de décentrer le point de contact et le tracé.


----------



## Ealdu (17 Mai 2011)

J'ai également commandé le nouveau Dagi, je l'ai reçu et le capuchon est ... trop grand!
Il ne tient pas bien, mais je ne vais pas me plaindre devant vous.

Par contre avec chaque stylet j'ai également reçu un "support" en plastique (un pour chaque stylet), pas vous?
Je vous ai fais des photos qui valent mieux que des mots.


http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=59022&stc=1&d=1305644189


http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=59032&stc=1&d=1305644189


Ce support noir est bien pratique: il protège la palette du 501 et pour moi maintient le capuchon du 503.

Dans le mail de Dagi il est précisé que les stylets sont garantis 3 mois, et vu le sérieux du site vous devriez leur faire part de vos problèmes.

Enfin, la prise en main du Dagi est effectivement particulière et il faut prendre un peu de temps pour s'entrainer avant de bien le maitriser. Maintenant c'est mon stylet préféré dont je ne saurais me passer.


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> ARGHHH. Vraiment désolé pour toi Drako. Essaye d'écrire à Dagi pour leur signifier ton mécontentement.
> 
> Pour le coup, je suis un peu refroidi par vos propos. Dommage.
> 
> Concernant le centrage, bien penser à regarder dans les préférences des différents outils de dessin. Souvent il y a une option qui permet de décentrer le point de contact et le tracé.



Je vais peut etre tenter le coup à l'occaz' je pense...

Par contre avec quel logiciel vous dessinez sur ipad ?

Je possede juste noteshelf pour le moment....


----------



## Ealdu (17 Mai 2011)

Pour le dessin 
Sketchbook pro il y a une version gratuite qui te donne une bonne idée du logiciciel
Brushes, par contre pas tout compris dans les calques
Colored pencils des crayons de couleur, très bon rendu simple, j'adore 

Et puis plein d'autres .....


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Mai 2011)

Bon bein je viens d'envoyer un mail à Dagi...
à Miss Jamie....
(heuuu en anglais, on ne rigole pas hein :hein:
et surtout on dit merci qui... merci google....:love

Je vous raconterai tout ça "en live" si ça peut servir à quelqu'un....



sinon je vais zieuter pour les logiciel merci Ealdu...


----------



## Ealdu (17 Mai 2011)

Je rajouterai:
Artstudio
Inspire qui copie la peinture à l'huile. Je l'ai pour iPhone, mais pas testé sur iPad.


----------



## MisterDrako (17 Mai 2011)

Je vais tester deja sketchbook je l'ai sur le mac aussi....

merci encore pour ces infos.....:love::love:


----------



## MisterDrako (18 Mai 2011)

Donc la suite du feuilleton du P503 KC....

suite à mon Mail à Dagi, ils etudient la possibiité de me retourner un autre 501 en compensation...

je leur ai signalé à nouveau qu'il s'agit du 503 qui est KC...
au cas ou il s'agisse d'une incomprehension...

donc à suivre, mais quoi qu'il en soit, je salue leur rapidité d'action
et je pense que le 503 etant le nouveau modéle cela reste + delicat pour eux...

donc je vous tiens au jus...  à +

Patrick.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------

EH bein voila....

ça ne traine decidement pas chez DAGI.....

nouvelle reponse de DAGI, pour me confirmer que c'est bien un 503 qui va m'etre retourné...

donc je leur ai fait part de ma satisfaction, ainsi du fait que j'allais louer leur serieux,
sur les forums "specialisés", ce que je fais par la presente...

donc c'est du serieux sans contrepartie et je pense qu'on peut leur faire confiance 
sans reserve...

voila tout est dit....

Patrick.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Mai 2011)

Très sérieux et soucieux de leur image de marque...C'est appréciable et pas si courant que ça.
Je reviens sur ce que disait Ealdu, les supports fournis avec les stylets DAGI sont bien plus efficaces que ce capuchon du 503 complètement inexploitable...Et ça, par contre, ce n'est pas digne d'un fabricant qui se veut sérieux.


----------



## MisterDrako (18 Mai 2011)

Et voila le stylet est parti et j'ai le suivi deja ! ! !

impressionnant de rapidité ! ! !

bon nombres de revendeurs chez nous devraient s'en inspirer ! ! !


----------



## Ealdu (18 Mai 2011)

Vraiment sérieux comme boite, mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils ont bricolé un capuchon si mauvais pour leur stylet!


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Mai 2011)

J'ignore aussi,.....
mais ce que je sais par contre c'est que cette fois ci il va dormir dans la boite
le capuchon ! ! ! !


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2011)

@ gwen:
Tu expliquais dans les premiers pots que tu avais retenu le "hard candy" et le(s) DAGI. et tu précisais que le "hard candy" était précis. 
Peux tu nous dire si cette précision permet de l'utiliser en écriture ?
Perso j'écris beaucoup en "délié" et le "DAGI" me pose des problèmes de précision dans les raccords...Bien que la transparence de la palette me semble une bonne chose coté visibilité. Mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas (encore) à bien centrer le point "d'impact" et la précision n'est pas au rendez vous.
As tu eu toi aussi ces difficultés et ont elles disparues ? ou bien as tu une meilleure précision avec le "hard candy".
Merci de tes explications.


----------



## esales (19 Mai 2011)

J'utilise le DAGI 501 pour écrire avec Note Plus / UPAD.
Dans les 2 cas, je n'ai pas de problème d'écriture (plus agréable avec UPAD).
Il suffit de bien trouver le positionnement du stylet par rapport à sa propre façon d'écrire.
De mon point de vue, il faut que la cercle en plastique soit bien à plat par rapport à l'écran.
Quand j'écris, j'ai la fausse impression que le cercle est légèrement en avant de la position naturelle, mais en gardant cette fausse impression, l'écriture est parfaite (et meilleure avec UPAD).


----------



## Ealdu (19 Mai 2011)

Ce que je reproche aux stylets comme le hard candy, c'est la grosseur de leur pointe, tu ne vois pas où tu écris, cela manque de précision.

Avec la transparence de la palette du Dagi on retrouve l'ecriture du stylo traditionnel.
Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a un peu d'apprentissage. Et puis cela dépend aussi du logiciel utilisé.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Mai 2011)

Eh bien, comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut, le coté palette transparente du DAGI me plait bien et le point rouge du 501 me semble un bon repère.
Daprès vos retours il ne me reste donc plus qu'à trouver le bon angle d'écriture...Je vais donc faire pas mal de "TP" pour y parvenir !
Je travaille sur "Note Plus"; je vais essayer "UPAD" (Mais pourtant, "Notes Plus" me semble bien complet et "organisable").
@ plus sur ce sujet.


----------



## Gwen (23 Mai 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> @ gwen:
> Tu expliquais dans les premiers pots que tu avais retenu le "hard candy" et le(s) DAGI. et tu précisais que le "hard candy" était précis.



Alors, au niveau de la précision, je trouve le Hard Candy supérieur aux autres stylets à embout caoutchouc. L'embout est gros, bien plus qu'un stylo bille. Néanmoins, il se positionne assez précisément et surtout naturellement. J'ai personnellement été surpris. Cela reste néanmoins un gros embout, mais lorsque par exemple, en dessin, je veux continuer un trait, je n'ai pas de souci de raccord. L'avantage du Hard Candy par rapport au Dagi, c'est de pouvoir exploiter toute la surface de la gomme noire, ainsi, quelle que soit la position du stylet, le contact se fait toujours naturellement.


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Mai 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Alors, au niveau de la précision, je trouve le Hard Candy supérieur aux autres stylets à embout caoutchouc. L'embout est gros, bien plus qu'un stylo bille. Néanmoins, il se positionne assez précisément et surtout naturellement. J'ai personnellement été surpris. Cela reste néanmoins un gros embout, mais lorsque par exemple, en dessin, je veux continuer un trait, je n'ai pas de souci de raccord. L'avantage du Hard Candy par rapport au Dagi, c'est de pouvoir exploiter toute la surface de la gomme noire, ainsi, quelle que soit la position du stylet, le contact se fait toujours naturellement.



Merci de ces précisions, je vais peut être bien me laisser tenter par le Hard Candy car il est vrai que le Dagi impose un angle bien précis qui est plus facile à garder en écriture qu'en dessin.


----------



## Ealdu (19 Juillet 2011)

Vu que la discussion précédente s'est perdue dans les archives, je me permets d'en créer une nouvelle: [Il vaut mieux continuer dans le fil d'origine, je fusionne donc]

DAGI vient de sortir un nouveau stylet: le P504

http://www.dagi.com.tw/

Il semble monté sur un ressort et donc moins fragile et surtout s'adaptant à toutes les positions d'écriture. À voir


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Juillet 2011)

ça à l'air pas mal...Je me tâte.
Tu te lances ?


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Il parait que le dernier de Bamboo (Wacom) a l'air pas mal également...


----------



## Ealdu (20 Juillet 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> ça à l'air pas mal...Je me tâte.
> Tu te lances ?



Je crois que oui!


Pour Larme:  le bamboo est en effet très bien, je l'ai acheté également.
Il glisse sans soucis et très agréable en main. La pointe est en effet plus fine, j'avoue que je l'apprécie pour le dessin.

J'ai également craqué pour le pinceau Nomad brush, le nouveau avec des poils plus courts, et bien avec un logiciel mode aquarelle c'est génial!  

Et toi Gwen? As-tu reçu le stylet-pinceau?


----------



## Gwen (20 Juillet 2011)

Non, toujours pas reçu. Je suis impatient.


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

Sinon, je viens de commander un nouveau Stylet sur Kickstater. Et là, ça semble vraiment prometteur.

jot capacitive touch stylus

Pointe fine, palette rotative, corps en acier, couleur agréable, grip caoutchouc et aimant pour la version pro. 

Franchement, je n'ai pas hésité longtemps pour faire l'achat. 

_Je me demandais si ça ne serait pas bien de se mettre  à plusieurs pour ne pas avoir à payer des frais de port immense ? Des personnes intéressés ?_


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juillet 2011)

Il me semble que "techniquement" c'est le même principe que le DAGI indiqué ci dessus par "Ealdu".
Par contre, la finition et les matériaux semblent meilleurs.


----------



## Gwen (24 Juillet 2011)

Oui, même principe que le DAGI avec en plus la tête rotative, et ça change tout 

La finition semble meilleure en effet, mais bon, les DAGI sont quand même super bien faits.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Juillet 2011)

Je fais quand même 2 réserves avec ce "Jot":
- La jonction stylet/pastille est réalisée par un système à rotule: Quid de sa durée de vie ?
- Le capuchon (que l'on retrouve aussi sur certains "DAGI") a un diamètre trop proche de celui de la pastille ce qui fait que au "déclipsage" il y a risque de toucher la pastille et de la casser.
Par contre, il est vrai que nous ne sommes plus tributaires de l'angle d'inclinaison du stylet...Mais nous avons, il me semble, le même résultat avec ce dernier DAGI qui lui possède une jonction stylet/pastille réalisée par une spirale type ressort...
Lequel des deux sera le plus souple ? le plus robuste ?
@ gwen: Puisque tu l'as commandé pourras tu nous donner ton ressenti ?


----------



## Ealdu (24 Juillet 2011)

Merci Gwen d'avoir retrouvé le fil  

C'est vrai que les deux se ressemblent. J'attends le nouveau Dagi pour cette semaine, je pourrais vous faire un compte rendu si vous le souhaitez: solidité, réactivité, facilité.....

Par contre je suis également très  intéressée par ce nouveau stylet mais j'ai toujours rien compris sur ce système! Combien coute en fait le jot et ou peut-on le trouver? comment peut-on commander?  Et quand sera-il disponible?   Désolée pour mon ignorance.  

Je ne suis pas contre un "achat groupé" pour diminuer le port, bien au contraire.


----------



## Gwen (25 Juillet 2011)

Le stylet n'est pas encore en vente. Le principe de KickStater est le suivant : Une personne a un projet, mais n'a pas les moyens financiers de le réaliser. Il lance donc une levée de fonds sur le site et si son projet arrive à obtenir suffisamment de quoi le cofinancer, il lance la production. S&#8217;il n'arrive pas a récupérer assez d'argent, personne ne paye rien et le projet ne se fait pas.

L'intérêt est que le risque est minimum, le souci est que lorsque le projet est financé, il faut attendre que l'objet soit produit. C'est pourquoi j'attends toujours mon pinceau pour iPad 

Concernant le Jot, je pense que le capuchon est bien étudié, bien mieux que celui de Dagi. La pastille plastique ne semble pas frotter sur le capuchon qui ne s'emboîte pas, mais se visse. En plus, le truc a vraiment l'air solide, il faut aller voir les autres vidéos que le concepteur a faites, elle montre bien le produit en action et les testes qu'il a fait.

Perso, j'ai commandé deux stylets pros et deux couleurs afin d'en laisser partout et au cas ou j'en perde un. ça me semble tellement bien, j'ai vraiment hâte de le recevoir lui


----------



## Ealdu (25 Juillet 2011)

Finalement je me suis inscrit sur kickStater, on verra si je me suis pas trompée....:mouais:

Rien n'est moins sur, Google traduit la première page et puis après j'ai improvisée   


Ce stylet semble mieux réaliser que le Dagi. Le capuchon du dernier Dagi n'est pas une réussite, à la limite le "support" en plastique est presque plus protecteur. Et pourtant le stylet Dagi est très bien en lui-même.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2011)

Le principe de Kickstater est assez simple et avec un niveau de base en anglais cela ne devrait pas poser de problèmes. De tout de façon, les chiffres restent les même en français et en anglais.

Tu as juste bien rajouté 15$ pour l'expédition et non 25$ comme demandé auparavant ?


----------



## Ealdu (26 Juillet 2011)

En fait je bosse en ce moment et j'ai fait cela très vite cette nuit et aujourd'hui j'ai reçu un mail parce que je n'ai pas bien associé ma CB.

Bref faut que je revois tout ça tout a l'heure.

Par contre j'ai pas vu la baisse de prix pour le port. Moi j'ai choisi le Jot pro, un seul exemplaire il me le propose pour 25$+25$ de port.
Je préférerai 15$ pour sur!   Comment faire?


----------



## Ealdu (29 Juillet 2011)

Ça y est! Je me suis bien inscrite cette fois ci, il ne parle pas du port, on verra bien. 

Pour le Dagi, en fait, suite à une demande de renseignement de ma part, et le signalement  de mon premier stylet défectueux, Dagi m'a dit qu'il m'en envoyait un, j'ai cru que c'était le dernier  ....
Bref, j'ai bien reçu un stylet, les mêmes dont on a déjà parlé. 

Depuis je me suis inscrit pour le "Jot" donc, je ne commande pas le Dagi pour l'instant.
Si quelqu'un a commandé et reçu le nouveau Dagi, un retour d'expérience serait sympa !


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2011)

Le port est de 15$. C'est un changement dont il parle dans les explications au centre. Il faut bien tout lire 

Pour ma part, j'ai vraiment hâte de le recevoir, car la précision est bluffante sur la nouvelle vidéo postée aujourd'hui.


----------



## Ealdu (29 Juillet 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Le port est de 15$. C'est un changement dont il parle dans les explications au centre. *Il faut bien tout lire*
> 
> Pour ma part, j'ai vraiment hâte de le recevoir, car la précision est bluffante sur la nouvelle vidéo postée aujourd'hui.



c'est bien là mon soucis avec l'anglais, je lis mais j'comprends pas toujours tout....:mouais:

Effectivement, je pense que l'on arrive vers un stylet "presque" parfait.


----------



## _Bluetooth (29 Juillet 2011)

Hello
après avoir lu ce post, et chercher 2 semaines le meilleur stylet ipad pour me remettre au dessin (après avoir revendu une wacom A4, donc au fait de la précision, de l'inclinaison et de la pression), j'ai craqué pour le stylus wacom (Macway).

Mon avis : la note dépend du logiciel utilisé. J'ai à dispo Sketchbook Pro et Bambou paper de Wacom. Clairement, l'un de va pas sans l'autre : le logiciel doit être codé en fonction du stylet. 

*En l'occurrence, bambou paper bat à plate couture Sketchbook Pro*  L'impression de dessiner sur une vraie tablette est saisissante (après une petite demi-heure d'accoutumance : il faut quand même appuyer un peu plus que sur une tablette wacom pour que l'écran capacitif capte le stylet). En vitesse d'écriture/dessin lente, les traits sont droits, sans vague, En vitesse élevée, les courbes sont belles, sans cassure.

En prenant appui avec la paume des mains sur la partie basse de l'ipad (côté bouton Home) et sans gant, bambou paper capte le muti-touch et ne prend en compte que l'appui du stylet, un bonheur.

Au bout de quelques heures de dessin, j'oublie que j'ai un stylet à enbout sphérique en plastique mou, vraiment.

Sur Sketchbook, c'est tout l'inverse. A vitesse lente, il y a des vaguelettes, impossible de dessiner droit, A vitesse rapide, il faut appuyer trop fort pour que le trait soit saisi. Et le plus handicapant, c'est le multi touch paume / stylet pas du tout géré par le soft : le moindre effleurement de la paume arrête votre courbe et fait évidemment un tâche sous la paume.

Bref, chapeau wacom. reste que j'ai payé Sketchbook 5euros et que j'ai eu bambou gratos (les logiciels ne jouent pas dans la même court, prise en compte du stylet mise à part ...) Vivement une mise à jour de Sketchbook adapté au stylus wacom ...

Bluetooth


----------



## steinway59 (30 Juillet 2011)

bonjour!
je reviens un peu dans la discussion 

alors je rappelle que j'avais le dagi 501...très bon, mais j'ai été de plus en plus gêné par le fait de toujours garder le stylet dans la même position pour bien écrire. Même s'il est agréable d'écrire avec ce stylet, cela impose de garder une même position d'écriture, donc on ne retrouve pas 100% du naturel

et puis le wacom bamboo stylus est sorti, je l'ai acheté ( 27) : le corps du stylet est lourd, très beau design, bout en caoutchouc (mais plus fin que les concurrents), l'avantage est que je peux écrire rapidement avec le stylet dans toutes les positions : là je retrouve le naturel mais je n'ai plus cette "impression" de pointe fine que laissait le dagi..mais au final ça ne gêne pas pour écrire ou faire des schémas..(je ne dessine pas)

Je l'ai testé sur les applis Bamboo Paper et Noteshelf : excellente réactivité! on retrouve une vitesse d'écriture équivalente à celle du papier!
à noter que l'appli Noteshelf a été mise à jour très récemment, mise à jour qui a profondément amélioré l'application qui était déjà très aboutie! je l'utilise à 100% pour le travail.
Bamboo Paper réagit très bien au bamboo stylu mais l'appli est très pauvre en fonctions..il faudra attendre les mise à jour à venir..c'est une appli pour s'amuser pour l'instant.

j'attends impatiemment vos retours sur le JOT pro d'Adonit! j'avoue que j'aimerais bien le comparer au bamboo stylus celui là!


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2011)

steinway59 a dit:


> Alors je rappelle que j'avais le dagi 501...très bon, mais j'ai été de plus en plus gêné par le fait de toujours garder le stylet dans la même position pour bien écrire. Même s'il est agréable d'écrire avec ce stylet, cela impose de garder une même position d'écriture, donc on ne retrouve pas 100% du naturel



C'est là où le Jot semble bien plus performant avec son axe de rotation. J'ai hâte de le tester.

Pour le stylet Wacom, je ne pensais pas qu'il était aussi performant. Il semble mieux conçu que la concurrence pour un embout en caoutchouc. Je vais voir si je peux le trouver pour tester à mon tour.

Merci pour le retour en tout cas.


----------



## steinway59 (30 Juillet 2011)

oui le Jot me parait très prometteur!
tu le reçois quand? hâte d'avoir ton retour d'expérience!


----------



## pepeye66 (30 Juillet 2011)

Moi, ce "Jot" ne m'inspire pas trop confiance !
Non pas qu'il soit de mauvaise qualité ni que le principe ne soit pas bien vu mais (et si j'ai bien compris le procédé) il semble que la palette soit reliée au stylet par une sorte de "rotule" et c'est là que j'ai des doutes:
A ce niveau de prix et de technologie je ne pense pas que la rotation de la rotule dans la palette se fasse de façon régulière et souple; je crains même que très rapidement la palette devienne trop libre et que donc au poser sur l'ipad elle soit gênante de par cette liberté et la loi de la pesanteur...
Mais ce ne sont que des doutes et suppositions: Je suis donc aussi très intéressé par le retour d'expérience de "gwen"... (Qui a dit qu'il essuierait les plâtres ?)


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2011)

Pour le recevoir, il va falloir patienter. D'une part, il y a encore 15 jours avant la clôture du projet et d'autre part, il va falloir le fabriquer. Du coup, cela peut prendre un à deux mois, voir plus.

Quant à la rotule, je ne me fais pas trop de soucis. Le plastique est élastique et la rotation devrait tenir longtemps. Il suffit de regarder les rotules de jouets de qualité et leur durée.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Août 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Pour le stylet Wacom, je ne pensais pas qu'il était aussi performant. Il semble mieux conçu que la concurrence pour un embout en caoutchouc. Je vais voir si je peux le trouver pour tester à mon tour.



En fait, moi qui ai les 2: le HardCandy et le Wacom, je trouve qu'il y n'y a pas de différence sur la qualité de la gomme: impeccable toutes les 2 elles glissent superbement bien.

la différence se fait sur la taille de l'embout, le Wacom bien plus fin que le HC.







Le Wacom un peu plus léger (on le sent bien en main) mais de très belle finition.
Enfin sur le Wacom il est possible de changer la gomme. D'ailleurs elle semble assez fragile.

@_Bluetooth:
je crois que la différence est essentiellement logiciel, Le bamboo paper comparable à Penultimate par exemple donne une finition de trait excellente quelque soit le stylet (Dagi, Wacom, HardCandy....).
Sketchbook Pro lui a pour vocation de reproduire le dessin que l'on fait sur papier en utilisant le crayon, la plume etc, etc ...
Maintenant à chacun de trouver le stylet avec lequel il se sent bien et le Wacom est surement parmi les meilleurs


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Savez vous s'il est possible de se procurer des embouts pour le stylus de Wacom ?
Je serais intéressé mais je ne voudrais pas faire 2 achats distincts.
Merci.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Août 2011)

Je n'ai pas vu sur le site Wacom des embouts de rechange, donc je ne sais pas.

Il faudrait leur poser la question directement. Pour l'instant moi je n'ai aucun problème de"gomme", pas d'usure notable. C'est certain test qui faisait apparaitre une certaine fragilité de la gomme.

Il est vrai que je privilégie le Dagi pour l'écriture.... Et bientôt le Jot j'espère. Je suis confiante dans la rotule et sa fabrication sinon il reste le nouveau Dagi qui lui est sur "ressort". On vera bien!


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> ...
> 
> Il est vrai que je privilégie le Dagi pour l'écriture.... Et bientôt le Jot j'espère. Je suis confiante dans la rotule et sa fabrication sinon il reste le nouveau Dagi qui lui est sur "ressort". On vera bien!



D'après ce que tu dis, tu préfères le DAGI au WACOM pour l'écriture...
Tu peux argumenter STP ?
Merci


----------



## Ealdu (1 Août 2011)

Tout simplement j'ai besoin de voir précisément ce que j'ecris, or avec les embouts "gomme" c'est trop gros, je préfère la palette transparente qui me rappelle plus le stylo traditionnel. J'écris plus serré, plus petit, comme sur un vrai bloc. Comme je me sers de l'ipad professionnellement je peux imprimer mes notes pour les archiver.

Le Wacom me sert plus pour le dessin, le surlignage......

Voila, mais cela reste très subjectif.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Août 2011)

@ ealdu:
OK, merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## Alcahest74 (2 Août 2011)

Salut à tous !

Je suis également à la recherche d'un bon stylet pour iPad 2 afin de remplacer mon bloc notes papier lors de mes RDV clients au boulot. Il y a quelques semaines j'ai commandé un stylet boxwave ( http://www.amazon.fr/BoxWave-Stylet-%C3%A9crans-tactiles-Styra/dp/B003OXPA3M/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1312290301&sr=8-14 ) après avoir lu pas mal d'avis positifs sur le net.

Et bien je dois dire que je l'ai rapidement renvoyé à l'expéditeur car il ne me convenait pas du tout pour l'utilisation souhaitée... mine en caoutchouc trop grosse, on ne voit pas où on écrit, on ne peut pas écrire petit et serré, et j'ai trouvé la réactivité pas à la hauteur... bref impossible de prendre des notes correctement !

Du coup depuis je me tate pour repasser commande d'un nouveau stylet... j'hésite notamment entre les modèles suivants : 

- Dagi : les modèles P501 et P503 semblent avoir le vent en poupe, sauf que la position d'écriture que cela nécessite me refroidit un peu... je ne suis pas sur de réussir à m'y habituer... d'où ma question concernant le P504 qui semble s'affranchir de cette contrainte avec sa mine "mobile". Quelqu'un a t'il pu le tester ? Ca semble réellement répondre au problème d'inclinaison des anciens modèles mais à l'usage qu'en est il réellement ?

- Bamboo : ce stylet est régulièrement cité en exemple, mais le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un modèle avec pointe en caoutchouc me refroidit un peu... certes la mine est plus fine que les modèles habituels, mais ca me semble encore bien trop gros pour être précis en écriture...

Qu'en pensez vous ? Ce que je trouve particulièrement chiant c'est que toutes les vidéos dispo montrent des utilisations en mode écriture qui prennent la moitié de l'écran, mais aucun vrai test en écriture "normale" c'est à dire en écrivant petit et serré... à croire que ce type d'utilisation est réellement impossible sur un écran capacitif comme ceux des iPad !!

Merci de votre aide


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Août 2011)

Salut,
Les DAGI avec leur palette transparente semblent les mieux étudiés pour écrire (d'où ma question ci dessus à "ealdu")
Je possède le 503:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hECDDSQgkSk
Et le 501:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9O2F67pw_8
La particularité et l'avantage du 501 c'est qu'il laisse bien apparent le point rouge qui assez rapidement permet de bien préciser son écriture...L'angle est vite pris en compte et maitrisé.
Par contre, sur le 503, bien que la palette soit plus petite la jonction avec le stylet se faisant au centre de cette palette cela gène la visibilité...Et d'ailleurs sur la vidéo on voit bien que le trait ne part pas du centre de la palette.
Quant au nouveau DAGI bien que le système à ressort permette de varier l'inclinaison, on se retrouvera avec le même problème que le 503 quant à la gène visuelle occasionnée par la jonction avec la palette.
Perso, je pense que l'idéal serait un système hybride avec une palette sur ressort comme le P504  mais avec une jonction comme sur le 501...
Bonne lecture !


----------



## Alcahest74 (2 Août 2011)

Merci pour ces précieuses infos !

Du coup je me tâte... J'ai peur que le P501 ne me convienne pas du fait de l'inclinaison obligatoire pour écrire... Et le système du nouveau P504 semble très adapté de ce point de vue là !

Mais j'y pense : beaucoup d'entre vous se sont vus offrir un P501 pour l'achat d'un autre stylet, peut être y aurais je droit en cadeau si je commande un P504 ?

Je suis également preneur de tout avis sur ce nouveau stylet également, merci d'avance


----------



## Nathalex (2 Août 2011)

Je me permets d'intervenir en soulignant que je ne suis pas certain qu'une grosse bille en caoutchouc (comme le Bamboo que je possède) soit un obstacle pour les écritures fines. Les App de prises de note (je suis sur NoteTaker HD) permettent en effet d'écrire dans une zone de zoom : on trace certes des caractères plus grands qu'on ne le ferait sur une feuille de papier mais, au final, on produit sur une feuille A4 une écriture du même gabarit qu'avec la bonne vielle méthode ancestrale.
En tout cas, personnellement, cela ne me gène pas du tout !


----------



## Alcahest74 (2 Août 2011)

Effectivement, mais je trouve ces options de "loupe" pas top pratique pour des prises de notes rapides puisque ça oblige également a gérer les reports en bout de page et les retours a la ligne... Idéalement je préférerai pouvoir utiliser une application de prise de note classique (comme un bloc notes quoi) avec seulement l'option anti paume/poignet activée 

D'où l'importance de pouvoir écrire finement et précisément !


----------



## Ealdu (3 Août 2011)

Pour moi le Dagi P503 est le plus proche du stylo traditionnel avec sa pointe, mais c'est vrai que j'attends beaucoup de la rotule pour le confort de la main.


La loupe est une habitude à prendre que .... Je n'ai pas prise non plus! J'aime pas trop le décalé d'écriture, je préfère écrire directement sur le "bloc". Mais j'utilise beaucoup le zoom avec 2 doigts. Je pense aussi que le logiciel fait beaucoup: réceptivité, facilité, fluidité... perso j'utilise Upad avec un repose main visible que l'on active et que l'on règle soi même, pour le boulot, bambou paper pour les notes rapides, les listes ....


@Acahest74 c'est vrai que Dagi est généreux et offre toujours un autre stylet en plus!
Tu auras sûrement en commandant le P504 un autre stylet à pointe fixe de tout façon (normalement) et ainsi pouvoir comparer les 2.


----------



## Alcahest74 (3 Août 2011)

Le P504 me plait bien mais le truc qui me chagrine c'est qu'il n'y a pas de bouchon or je vais le trimballer dans ma sacoche du boulot et je risque d'endommager la spatule... Et le P503 a pas l'air top précis comme certains l'ont souligné !! (trait qui ne part pas pile poil au milieu de la spatule...). Bref a quand un P504 avec bouchon ? J'ai hâte d'avoir des feedbacks a propos de ce nouveau modèle


----------



## Ealdu (3 Août 2011)

En fait maintenant Dagi livre ses stylets avec un embout en plastique (voir plus haut dans le post) qui protège bien la spatule mieux que leur capuchon mal adapté, voir également plus haut!

Sinon tu le mets dans une trousse ou un etui. D'après les vidéos le dernier a l'air plus solide:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpHMUfCrN2k

A la fin on voit la personne démonter la pointe.


----------



## esales (5 Août 2011)

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui le P504 en remplacement du P501 (qui a rendu l'âme apres 4 mois d'utilisation. Il n'a pas cassé, mais n'ecrit plus).
L'écriture est plus fluide. Pas de problème de position.
J'ai envoyé un mail à DAGI pour les remercier de m'avoir mis un P501 gratuitement et leur indiqué qu'il y avait une sorte de trait entre le centre du plexi et le bord. Ne sachant pas si cela était normal ou pas.

Bref, j'espère qu'il fera plus de 4 mois.


----------



## Alcahest74 (5 Août 2011)

Esales pourrais tu nous faire un topo un peu plus complet sur le P504, quel logiciel utilises tu, utilises tu l'option "loupe" et ce nouveau stylet permet il la prise de note suffisamment rapidement avec une écriture serrée ? Je suis preneur de toute info a ce niveau, merci d'avance !


----------



## esales (5 Août 2011)

J'utilise principalement NotePlus. Je l'ai également essayé avec "Adobe Ideas" et "Pad a Dessin".
Dans NotePlus, ça ne change pas grand chose à mon utilisation. Je priviligie l'écriture dans la zone ZOOM. Cela me permet d'ecrire plus petit, d'ecrire plus précisément et plus rapidement quasiment comme avec un stylo sur un cahier. 

Un des changements entre le P504 et le P501 est la position d'ecriture. On peut se positionner comme l'on veux par rapport à l'écran. Il est également plus glissant (à voir sur le long terme).
La précision du point est excellent.

Inspiré par la video, j'ai passé une partie de l'aprés-midi à utiliser le stylet à la place de mon doigt pour taper (c'est plus lent qu'avec 2 doigts), à sélectionner / cliquer (c'est largement plus précis), à tourner des pages. J'y gagne surtout en propreté de l'écran, mais je préfère vraiment l'utilisation d'un iPad avec les doigts (sauf pour écrire / dessiner, où le stylet retrouve toute son utilité).

Voila pour mes premiers commentaires sur ce nouveau stylet.


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Août 2011)

L'utilisation de la loupe sur "NotePlus" est à mon sens la plus aboutie: Elle est vraiment agréable et pratique à utiliser !
Par contre, "UPAD" est plus complet (et de loin) et plus intuitif à utiliser que NotePlus.....:rose: (Par exemple: La gomme sur "NotePlus" est fastidieuse à utiliser effacer sur "UPAD" est bien plus facile et rapide... Et j'en passe !)

Le choix est "Cornélien" !


----------



## esales (5 Août 2011)

J'ai également UPAD. Ma préférence va à Note Plus à cause de sa zone spécifique d'écriture. Je a trouve beaucop plus intuitive que celle de UPAD (et de beaucoup d'autres).
J'attends beaucoup de la nouvelle version de Note Plus qui ne devrait plus tarder à sortir.


----------



## Gwen (6 Août 2011)

Je viens de tester UPAD light et franchement, je ne suis pas convaincu.


----------



## Alcahest74 (6 Août 2011)

Merci pour ton feedback esales 

Je viens d'acheter Note Plus après avoir lu vos commentaires (un de plus lol...) et il a l'air sympa sauf que je n'ai pas réussi a utiliser l'outil zoom, où se trouve t'il ?

Sinon j'adore note shelf, vraiment abouti a tous les niveaux (interface, options, zone de zoom qui s'ajuste automatiquement de même que l'anti paume/poignet) bref on verra a l'usage quand je reçois mon Dagi !

Je vais de ce pas commander un P504, encore merci !


----------



## esales (6 Août 2011)

La zone "zoom" s'active avec un appui long sur une zone de la feuille.
Normalement, il y a un document chargé par défaut qui explique quasiment tout dans NotePlus.
NoteShelf possède une interface plus belle ainsi qu'une qualité dans la retranscription de l'écriture (selon le dev de NotePlus, la prochaine version devrait être d'au moins aussi bonne qualité).

Concernant la zone zoom, de toute les applications, je préfère celle de NotePlus.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2011)

S'il est vrai que la nouvelle version de "NotesPlus" va le faire évoluer sensiblement et vu que l'utilisation de sa zone de zoom est très réussie (et ma préférée) je crois que je vais en faire mon logiciel de notes habituel...
J'attends donc avec impatience !


----------



## Ealdu (6 Août 2011)

Personnellement, j'utilise Upad: simplicité et surtout possibilité de travailler sur des documents PDF ou des photos, ce qui manque à Noteplus pour l'instant.
Le reproche pour Upad est l'impossibilité de mélanger les notes dans un même dossier (photos textes PDF).

Par contre je ne connais pas noteself, peut-on y introduire des photos ou des PDF ?
Et garde-il en mémoire les modèles de cahier utilisés pour la création, et peu-on mélanger différents types de papier dans un même cahier?

Finalement je viens de recevoir le P504. Je partage le meme avis qu'esales : C'est surement le plus abouti des stylets Dagi. Le "ressort" s'adapte très bien à la tablette pour facilité l'ecriture.
Il est effectivement très très agréable pour écrire, et très précis. 
Il est protégé par le plastique noir (sans capuchon).
Dommage qu'il ne soit pas plus lourd dans la main comme le Wacom. 
J'attends le Jot pour la comparaison.


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Août 2011)

Ce que j'attends de la nouvelle version de NotesPlus c'est surtout une écriture plus fluide car le résultat n'est pas très bon ! (l'écriture n'est pas assez ronde comme dans UPAD)
Par contre, UPAD impose un coefficient de loupe trop grand et ne permet pas d'écrire sur la ligne...
Ah si je pouvais faire un amalgame entre ces deux logiciels...:rateau:


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2011)

Perso j'utilise noteshelf et n'ai pour l'instant pas besoin de plus, vu qu'il ne lui manque que l'import des pdf pour être parfait
très bonne réactivité lors de l'écriture, mode zoom impec (pas besoin de faire des retours à la ligne, il le fait tout seul)..et le design est top depuis la mise à jour fin juillet!!

pour le stylet, bien que je sois content de mon wacom (et que j'ai toujours le dagi 501) vais peut etre commander le JOT Pro, car je vais acheter le Writer 2 d'Adonit pour mon ipad, je ne lis que des éloges sur ce clavier! donc peut etre un JOt dans la meme commande..qui sait..


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Août 2011)

Eh bien moi aussi j'en suis arrivé à ne me servir que de "Notesheld" qui me semble le plus pratique et le plus fluide pour écrire.
La gestion des dossiers et des supports d'écriture est aussi très réussie (même si certains sont à acheter "in-app")
Ce serait bien qu'il s'étoffe un peu plus en importations (vidéos et pdf)
Je suis intéressé par des retours sur le "Jot-Pro" et sur le P504 (après quelques jours d'utilisations...En fait, je voudrais savoir si ce système de ressort positionne la plaquette toujours dans la même position dès qu'elle n'appuie plus sur la dalle ? et si ce positionnement constitue une gène ou pas ?)
Merci de vos retrours


----------



## esales (19 Août 2011)

Le système du P504 et de son ressort sont parfait. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'il le sera toujours dans quelques mois. Mais pour le moment, c'est un vrai plaisir de l'utiliser.


----------



## Ealdu (19 Août 2011)

En fait, le P504 est semblable au P503 sauf l'attache qui est un ressort et donc souple. La plaquette est dans la même position que le P503, mais l'appui sur l'ipad se fait comme "une pointe fine", cela permet un confort de position du poignet.
Il est très agréable a utilisé, très précis beaucoup plus facile que tous les autres modèles rigides.

Pour le Jot il faut attendre encore un peu, il n'ont pas encore été expédié.

En retour, pourrai-je avoir une comparaison entre noteself et Upad s'il vous plait.
J'utilise Upad très souvent et donc je le connais bien, et ses défauts aussi....
Est-ce que on peut regrouper plusieurs sortes de papier par cahier et donc pouvoir créer des "dossiers"? 
Ce que je reproche à Upad, par exemple, c'est de devoir séparer les photos, des PDF, des notes  et de ne pas pouvoir les regrouper en " dossiers" sur un même travail.


----------



## Alcahest74 (20 Août 2011)

Salut a tous ! Je viens de recevoir ma commande Dagi et je dois dire que je suis particulièrement déçu... A la base j'ai commandé un P504 et un P501 était livré dans le colis. J'ai donc bien entendu testé les deux :

- P504 : le système de ressort est effectivement pratique pour positionner le styler sur la tablette, mais ensuite je trouve que la "plaquette" accroche terriblement sur la tablette, impossible d'avoir une glisse fluide et correcte... Est ce du au fait que j'ai un film invisible shield sur la vitre de mon iPad ? Quelqu'un aurait il eu l'occasion de tester dans les mêmes conditions ? Ça glisse tellement mal que j'en suis a me demander si le problème provient de mon film sur l'iPad, de le conception du stylet en lui même ou si c'est mon P504 qui a un problème ?

- P501 : ici la glisse est beaucoup plus fluide que sur l'autre stylet, mais la position obligatoire du stylet sur la tablette me pose un gros souci d'ecriture... Du coup lorsque j'écris vite, des mots ou des lettres se paument en route... Peut être qu'un temps d'adaptation me permettrait de m'y habituer mais je trouve que ça reste très loin des sensations d'un stylo/papier (surtout pour moi qui prend énormément de notes dans mon boulot)et du coup je pense pas avoir envie de faire l'effort si c'est pour perdre en rapidité d'écriture dans mon boulot...

Bref je crois que l'aventure du stylet sur iPad s'arrête la pour moi, a moins qu'un stylet réellement révolutionnaire ne sorte ? (jot pro ou autre ?)


----------



## Ealdu (20 Août 2011)

@ Alcahest74: si toi tu pouvais tester sur un iPad sans protection ce serait intéressant.

J'ai les stylets Dagi et franchement je n'ai aucun problème bien au contraire, pour écrire ce sont ceux que je préfère. Le 504 est le plus précis et celui qui glisse le mieux sur mon iPad. Par contre je ne suis pas convaincu de l'invisible shield, toutes les protections du temps ou j'avais un Palm ont toujours à un moment donné poser problème.

Nous avons 3 iPads à la maison ( dont le premier depuis le début ) et aucune rayure, rien.
Et pourtant nous nous en servons tous les jours!

Bien sur tu peux avoir également un stylet défectueux, n'hésite pas à contacter Dagi ils sont très sérieux et te le changeront sans problème.


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Août 2011)

Moi aussi (ou non plus, c'est selon...)
Non , sérieux, je n'ai aucun problème de glisse avec les DAGI !
Donc ça vient du film "protecteur"... D'ailleurs je me demande encore pourquoi certains mettent des films protecteurs alors que ces dalles sont solides et quasiment  inrayables ! (sauf à y aller avec des cailloux ou des pointes )...C'est encore une lubie ce genre d'investissement.
Mieux vaut une "smartcover" bien plus efficace et utile.


----------



## Ealdu (20 Août 2011)

J'adhère tout a fait Pepeye66!

Et mon retour sur noteself syouplait?  

Serait-il si génial qu'il n'y ait rien à dire.....?


----------



## steinway59 (21 Août 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> En fait, le P504 est semblable au P503 sauf l'attache qui est un ressort et donc souple. La plaquette est dans la même position que le P503, mais l'appui sur l'ipad se fait comme "une pointe fine", cela permet un confort de position du poignet.
> Il est très agréable a utilisé, très précis beaucoup plus facile que tous les autres modèles rigides.
> 
> Pour le Jot il faut attendre encore un peu, il n'ont pas encore été expédié.
> ...



salut!
bon, pour te répondre, j'ai téléchargé et testé UPAD lite...

*Noteshelf : *oui tu peux regrouper plusieurs sortes de papier par cahier, tu peux créer des dossiers (l'interface est même très jolie), tu peux insérer des photos dans ta page et annoter ces photos par ex ou dessiner dessus, par contre une fois dimensionnée et placée tu ne pourras plus rien modifier de la photo (ou c'est moi qui ne sais comment faire?).
Toute l'interface de l'appli est très flatteuse (elle reprend l'aspect d'une bibliothèque pour le rangement, l'aspect d'un vrai cahier, les tiroirs où sont rangés tes crayons, tes surligneurs... qui apparaissent comme de vrais crayons..) bref l'interface est très réaliste..on aime ou pas..moi j'adore!
tu peux protéger tes dossiers par mdp et leur associer une couleur (3 au choix) qui apparait comme un tissu posé sous les cahiers sur l'étagère de la biblio
mode protège poignet, mode zoom avec retour à la ligne auto, mode read only, exportation du cahier complet ou de la page au format images ou PDF, export vers email, iTunes, Dropbox, Evernote, Ipad album, Imprimante...
Noteshelf ne permet pas l'import de PDF pour l'instant (quel dommage!)

*UPAD Lite :* permet de taper des notes au clavier que tu insères dans ta page : Noteshelf ne le fait pas
L'interface d'UPAD est pour moi bcp moins agréable que Noteshelf, bcp moins réaliste..j'ai eu moins de plaisir à l'utiliser! Upad Lite a peu de fonctions comparé à Noteshelf qui reste le must du genre pour mon utilisation pour l'instant.

*Grosse différence entre les 2 :* la reconnaissance d'écriture bcp plus performante et agréable sur Noteshelf !!!!!! ya pas photo!
on a l'impression d'écrire sur du vrai papier, ça glisse tout seul et l'écriture n'est pas du tout pixelisée (alors que sur Upad Lite je vois les pixels), elle est reproduite fidèlement.


*Dagi 501 vs Bamboo Stylus Wacom :* j'écris plus vite avec le Dagi mais prob des caractères non reconnus quand on penche trop le Dagi...le bamboo est bcp plus agréable du fait qu'il écrit qq soit l'inclinaison et qu'il est plus lourd, plus design...du coup je me dis que le JotPro doit représenter surement le stylet idéal...j'attends les premiers avis avec impatience!!


----------



## Ealdu (21 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour la comparaison entre Noteshelf et Upad.

Des la réception du Jot, je vous fais un retour.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Septembre 2011)

Une info: noteshelf est en promo en ce moment à 0,79. 

Je l'ai acheté il y a quelques jour déjà, en plein tarif (si j'avais su!) et c'est vrai qu'il est remarquable! 
Manque l'import du PDF et la possibilité de les annoter et gommer sans tout effacer. Pour cela Upad est meilleur.


----------



## Nathalex (3 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour l'info même si ce NoteShelf a intérêt à être rudement bon pour supplanter Note Taker HD qui, lui, sait ouvrir et annoter les pdf, qui contient des zones surlesquelles on peut faire des saisies au clavier et tout et tout !


----------



## Ealdu (3 Septembre 2011)

Je ne connais pas note taker HD. J'ai juste essayé la version iPhone lite et elle ne m'a pas plus du tout, trop complexe. Par contre pour iPad les commentaires sont élogieux, dommage qu'il ne fond pas une version d'essai. 
Si l'envie te prend de nous en faire un test, moi je suis d'accord!!!!


----------



## Ealdu (10 Septembre 2011)

@Gwen as-tu reçu ton Jot?

Visiblement j'ai des soucis!


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2011)

Non, toujours pas reçu le JOT. Par contre, j'ai perdu mon Hard Candy et je suis bien dégoûté. 

Hier soir, je me suis acheté le Stylet Bamboo de Wacom. Il est lourd, tient bien en main. La texture est agréable (un métal limite rugueux), la pointe est plus fine que les autres stylets, mais cela reste gros quand même.

À la Fnac, ils en ont reçu 7, vendu 5 et tous les clients les ont ramenés, car apparemment ils ne trouvaient pas ça ergonomique. Moi, j'en suis satisfait dans la mesure ou c'est un embout caoutchouc.


----------



## Ealdu (10 Septembre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.
Je suis désolé pour toi

J'aime beaucoup le Wacom, c'est un des plus abouti, comme le hard candy d'ailleurs. Je m'en sert pour dessiner les grandes surfaces, les aplats ou pour surligner les textes.
Je ne vois pas en quoi les gens peuvent être déçu par l'ergonomie du Wacom, cest un stylo/stylet " normal".


----------



## Gwen (10 Septembre 2011)

Je pense que les utilisateurs s'attendent a un stylo bille et non un stylet à pointe caoutchouc. C'est pour ça qu'ils ne sont pas satisfaits. Ils ne comprennent pas les propriétés physiques des écrans capacitifs.


----------



## Ealdu (12 Septembre 2011)

@Gwen: pour le Jot, as-tu reçu la notification d'envoie?

Moi il est parti le 1/09, chronopost ne dit l'avoir pris en charge mais depuis il a disparu !

J'ai contacté adonit, mais pas de réponse non plus.

Quand on commande chez Dagi, (Taïwan également), le paquet arrive en même pas 8 jours.

Est-ce normal?


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2011)

Je n'ai toujours pas eu la notification d'envois. Donc, patience, patience


----------



## Ealdu (12 Septembre 2011)

Moi si. Ce qui me gêne c'est qu'il a été affiché arrivés Roissy sur le site de Chronoposte le 2/09 et que depuis il sont revenu au point de départ : en attente d'acheminement.

Et à Taiwan il est parti le 2/09.

Bref grosse inquiétude !


----------



## Nathalex (15 Septembre 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Je ne connais pas note taker HD. J'ai juste essayé la version iPhone lite et elle ne m'a pas plus du tout, trop complexe. Par contre pour iPad les commentaires sont élogieux, dommage qu'il ne fond pas une version d'essai.
> Si l'envie te prend de nous en faire un test, moi je suis d'accord!!!!



A l'occasion d'une journée de prises de note hier, j'ai essayé de comparer NoteShelf et NoteTaker HD. Petit bilan de ce que j'ai vu (en espérant ne pas en avoir trop raté) :

Les plus de NoteShelf :
- plus joli (c'est très subjectif cela)
- une meilleure sensation pas tellement explicable d'écriture. En mode repose-poignet, j'ai été surpris d'avoir presque l'impression d'écrire sur une feuille alors que sous NoteTaker HD, je n'utilise jamais ce mode que je juge peu confortable
- une gestion automatique des fins de ligne en mode zoom plus élégante (pas besoin d'écrire en début de ligne pour faire comprendre le changement)

Les moins de NoteShelf :
- beaucoup moins de fonctionnalités
- il est très difficile d'écrire petit et on se retrouve à remplir des pages et des pages

Les plus de NoteTaker :
- beaucoup plus de fonctionnalités : insertion de zones de texte au clavier, de formes prédéfinies très nombreuses et très utiles
- un mode zoom vraiment efficace qui permet de remplir des feuilles comme on le ferait d'une page A4 (j'ai plutôt l'habitude d'avoir une écriture très serrée et bien dense)
- je trouve le système de tags assez pratique

Les moins de NoteTaker :
- interface un peu complexe
- confort d'écriture un peu moindre (mais une fois de plus, je ne sais pas trop comment l'expliquer puisque le stylet est le même dans les deux cas)

Bref, sentiment partagé autour de deux belles applications.
Je continuerai à investiguer lors de mes prochaines occasions !!


----------



## Ealdu (15 Septembre 2011)

@Nathalex: merci beaucoup pour ton retour. Finalement j'ai pris note taker et j'en suis au même conclusion que toi, c'est un logiciel très complet mais peu intuitif. Il faut du temps pour le prendre en main et j'en suis loin 

Autrement j'ai reçu mon Jot cet après-midi.
C'est un stylet magnifique, il a la finition du Wacom et la précision du Dagi. Il est assez lourd, on le tient bien en main. La palette glisse très bien et on peut l'utiliser dans toutes les positions ( contrairement au Dagi).
Il possède un capuchon que l'on peut visser à l'autre bout du stylet pendant l'utilisation, donc impossible de le perdre normalement.
J'ai pris le modèle pro, avec aimant, donc il se "colle" sur l'ipad, bien pratique également.
Pour l'anecdote l'aimant éteint l'ipad comme la smart cover, donc pendant les poses entre les prises de notes, on peut mettre son iPad en veille avec le Jot tout en le gardant ouvert.

Bref, merci à Gwen de nous avoir parler de ce projet Kickstarter, je ne regrette pas mon achat.


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2011)

Et dire que moi j'attends toujours les miens 

Mais bon, cela doit être dû au fait que j'ai pris une version bleue qui a eu quelques soucis de qualité lors de la production de la couleur. Du coup, je patente


----------



## Ealdu (15 Septembre 2011)

Moi aussi j'ai pris un turquoise. 

Renseignes-toi quand même, on arrive aux derniers envois maintenant.


----------



## steinway59 (15 Septembre 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> @Nathalex: merci beaucoup pour ton retour. Finalement j'ai pris note taker et j'en suis au même conclusion que toi, c'est un logiciel très complet mais peu intuitif. Il faut du temps pour le prendre en main et j'en suis loin
> 
> Autrement j'ai reçu mon Jot cet après-midi.
> C'est un stylet magnifique, il a la finition du Wacom et la précision du Dagi. Il est assez lourd, on le tient bien en main. La palette glisse très bien et on peut l'utiliser dans toutes les positions ( contrairement au Dagi).
> ...



intéressant comme avis! merci!
tu parles du wacom..tu l'as donc déja testé
entre le wacom et le jot pro..lequel preferes tu au final?


----------



## Ealdu (16 Septembre 2011)

En fait, comme j'ai déjà expliqué:
Le bamboo de Wacom est une pointe caoutchouc, plus fine que les autres, soit, mais assez épaisse.
Le Jot, comme le Dagi, sont des stylets à palette.

Difficile de les comparer.
Personnellement pour la précision: écrire essentiellement, dessiner... Je préfère les " palettes".
Pour dessiner des aplats, surligner... Les caoutchoucs.
En fait, je cherche à retrouver les sensations sur papier.

Je suis heureuse d'avoir les 2 !


----------



## Gwen (16 Septembre 2011)

Les stylets innovants se multiplient sur KickStarter.

D'une part, le zeppelin , un stylet un peu du même type que le Jot.

Et le Stylistorme qui est innovant du fait de ses pointes calibrées. À voir, mais je doute de son efficacité puisque notamment l'épaisseur est gérée par le logiciel et non la pointe du stylet. Une pointe fine a également un contact trop fin avec l'écran. J'ai quand même investi dans ce projet.


----------



## Ealdu (16 Septembre 2011)

Pour le projet 1 je préfère le Jot, l'idée de la fusée..... Pas trop pour moi.

Le 2 comprends pas trop? Une multitude de stylets, différentes tailles?
Remarque je change bien entre les miens suivant ce que je fais, et les pointes semblent bien petites.... À voir!

Et ton pinceau, y a-t-il eu une suite, le projet a-t-il abouti?
J'ai le normanbrush en poil court, il faisait destroye en poils longs, et j'en suis ravie. Si tu souhaite vraiment un pinceau, je te le recommande.


----------



## Kahben (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais avoir des informations d'ordre technique car je n'ai pas l'habitude de commander sur des sites anglais. 
J'aimerais commander un Jot puisqu'il apparait comme l'un des meilleurs stylet pour l'écriture. 
- Au niveau de la commande sur le site Adonit, est-ce que la conversion dollars/euros se fait sans problèmes sachant que je vais payer avec une carte bancaire?
- Il apparait en pré-commande, est-ce normal?
- Il y a t-il des problèmes de livraison? (cf Gwen)
Merci d'avance


----------



## Azergoth (10 Décembre 2011)

Je viens de commander le DAGI P507, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Ealdu (12 Décembre 2011)

Je suis intéressée par ton retour. 


Quelques nouveautés:

http://studioneat.us2.list-manage1....d8b7695d06623c19b2&id=ba15d463ae&e=9af5a2e6df

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects...etic-dual-tip-capacitive-stylus-for?ref=email


J'ai commande le second.


----------



## Azergoth (12 Décembre 2011)

Oui, et réciproquement, tiens nous-toi aussi au courant 

Par contre, ce qui m'intéresse moi, c'est l'écriture pure, et pas le dessin. Je pense qu'il faut bien faire la distinction entre les deux!


----------



## Ealdu (12 Décembre 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord!

Personnellement je dessine avec le bamboo et j'écris avec un Dagi ou le Jot!


Des que je reçois le "estylo" je vous en parle


----------



## Ealdu (24 Décembre 2011)

Un nouveau projet kickstarter qui amène la précision pour les stylets:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1225098940/ipen-the-first-active-stylus-for-ipad

Seul soucis il n'est pas reconnu par toutes les applications.


----------



## Azergoth (24 Décembre 2011)

Bon, dagi, ya rien a dire, c'est du sérieux! j'en ai aussi reçu 2 pour le prix d'un! Livraison rapide, matériel costaud, précis, ... génial quoi.

Seul gros problème: impossible d'écrire correctement sur l'iPad: la paume fait "multitouch", c'est infernal!!!


----------



## Ealdu (24 Décembre 2011)

C'est un problème logiciel. Avec quelle application tu écris?

Certaine application comme Upad, note+, penultimate par exemple ont un "repose-poignet".


Sinon tu peux toujours poser un chiffon entre ta paume et l'écran pour éviter de faire contact. Très utile en dessin!


----------



## Azergoth (24 Décembre 2011)

Arf... ce système repose poignet, c'est vraiment pas pratique... il faut le décaler, et ça fait perdre du temps... c'est le genre d'invention pour faire "mais si, regarde, ça marche très bien!!!" en plus, malgré ce repose poignet, ça reste sensible au changement d'app à 3 ou 4 doigts.

mouais, bof...

je vais tenter le coup du chiffon... essayer de bricoler un truc avec des élastiques pour le fixer au poignet comme "bracelet" =D fashion!!

Moi il ne me faut pas une solution pour faire du dessin, c'est pour écrire vite, prendre des notes!


----------



## Ealdu (24 Décembre 2011)

Prend des gants ou des mitaines! Ça marche aussi très bien.


----------



## Azergoth (24 Décembre 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Prend des gants ou des mitaines! Ça marche aussi très bien.



Pas con le mec


----------



## Ealdu (24 Décembre 2011)

Non la nana!

C'est très efficace et donne toute liberté de mouvement.


----------



## Azergoth (25 Décembre 2011)

Ealdu a dit:


> Non la nana!
> 
> C'est très efficace et donne toute liberté de mouvement.



Oh, milles excuses


----------



## Azergoth (22 Février 2012)

Désoler de re-déterrer ce topic...

Premièrement, je voulais vous faire un retour des sylets DAGI:

J'avais commandé le P507 (je pense, en tous cas, il y ressemble vachement) et j'ai reçu (comme il le font souvent) un P204, plus petit et plus gros. Un autre différence qui ne saute pas aux yeux est la taille de la rondelle. Elle est un peu plus large sur le P204. J'y reviendrai.

En ce qui concerne la facilité d'utilisation, il n'y a pas photo, c'est vraiment confortable. Le P204 est par contre un peu trop court à mon goût. Il faut cependant, un peu plier le ressort qui soutient la rondelle pour que ce soit plus confortable. Ce qui permet d'avoir une attaque plate sur l'écran. Cette méthode est même recommandée par DAGI.

N'étant absolument pas dessinateur, je ne peux pas m'avancer sur l'utilité pour le graphisme.

PAR CONTRE, depuis un petit temps (MAJ? Jailbreak?) le P507 qui a une rondelle plus petite n'es plus reconnu. Va-t-en savoir pourquoi? Je vais essayer de contacter DAGI...

A pluch ;-)


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je remonte ce fil car mes 2 DAGI (P501 et P503) ne fonctionnent plus ! ??
Ils ne sont pas "cassés", ils n'ont subit aucune dégradation...Mais voilà: Ils sont inactifs sur toutes mes applis d'écriture !
Quelqu'un aurait une explication ? ou bien aurait déjà eu ce problème ?
Si Azergoth passe par là comment s'est passé son contact avec DAGI pour le problème de son 507 ?

Du coup, je me demande si le Wacom Bamboo n'est pas plus pratique pour écrire sur les "loupes" (où l'écriture est assez grosse) que les DAGI ?
Quelqu'un pour un retour SVP
Merci


----------



## esales (7 Avril 2012)

J'ai eu le problème sur mes 3 DAGI. Il semble qu'ils aient une durée de vie limitée.La première fois, j'ai cru à un incident isolé, mais là, je pense que c'est une erreur de conception.
J'ai commandé un stylet Bamboo en espérant que sa durée de vie sera supérieure.


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Ils m'ont dit d'essayer de remplacer la "tip". La pointe donc. Paresseux comme je suis, je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai ^^


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Avril 2012)

esales a dit:


> J'ai eu le problème sur mes 3 DAGI. Il semble qu'ils aient une durée de vie limitée.La première fois, j'ai cru à un incident isolé, mais là, je pense que c'est une erreur de conception.
> J'ai commandé un stylet Bamboo en espérant que sa durée de vie sera supérieure.



Bon eh bien DAGI c'est pas au top ! 

Des retours sur le net concernant le "Bamboo Stylus" critiquent la qualité de la pointe qui serait fragile...Des retours sur ce forum ?

Par ailleurs, sur le site officiel, la pointe de rechange est en rupture de stock...Une preuve de la piètre fiabilité ? (surtout que cette pointe de rechange est vendue très très cher !  )
Merci de vos retours,


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




Azergoth a dit:


> Ils m'ont dit d'essayer de remplacer la "tip". La pointe donc. Paresseux comme je suis, je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai ^^



? , par quoi et comment ? 

Je leur ai envoyé un mail demandant des explications...J'attends la réponse et vous la remonterai.


----------



## Azergoth (7 Avril 2012)

Moi j'ai eu une réponse assez rapide en conviviale. Et bien, j'ai reçu des petits "autocollants" a coller sur la rondelle. (Ceux qui ont un DAGI comprendront)
Je pense que c'est ça qui fait "capacité" ou du moins contact.

J'ai donc deux DAGI: un petit gros (P204, reçu gratoz) et un long mince (P507). Le 204 marche encore, et a une rondelle plus grande. Le 507 ne marche plus sur mon iPad, mais curieusement marche encore sur le trackpad de mon MacBook... C'est peut-être une maj côté iOS qui a fait partir tout ça en coucougnette?


----------



## pepeye66 (8 Avril 2012)

@azergoth: Ça sent la bidouille ! 

@esales: Tu as reçu le Bamboo ? Qu'en penses tu ?

D'autres retours sur la fragilité ou non de la pointe du Bamboo ?

Je reviens sur ma demande précédente: le Bamboo stylus est il pratique pour écrire sur les zones "loupe" des applis d'écriture ?

Merci de vos retours,


----------



## esales (9 Avril 2012)

J'attends le Bamboo pour demain.Mais ce que j'espère surtout, c'est qu'il ai une durée de vie supérieure au DAGI....


----------



## Gwen (9 Avril 2012)

Le bambou est pas mal. C'est un des meilleurs stylets à pointe «*gomme*» que j'ai utilisé. 

Concernant le Dagi, le mien a aussi un souci de reconnaissance. En fait, la plaque a été légèrement tordue et s'est un peu opacifiée, du coup, ça ne marche plus.


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Le bambou est pas mal. C'est un des meilleurs stylets à pointe «*gomme*» que j'ai utilisé.
> 
> Concernant le Dagi, le mien a aussi un souci de reconnaissance. En fait, la plaque a été légèrement tordue et s'est un peu opacifiée, du coup, ça ne marche plus.



OK, mais concernant la fiabilité/fragilité de cette pointe gomme (bamboo) as tu un retour à faire et dans quel sens ?
Merci,

PS: Pour ce qui concerne les DAGI je pense (à confirmer/infirmer) que la pastille est recouverte d'une pellicule conductrice transparente et que celle ci se dégrade (disparait) avec le temps...
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2012)

Un petit UP !
...et une info (peut être déjà connue)
Connaissez vous le "bamboo stylus duo" ?
http://www.wacom.eu/index2.asp?pid=9221&spid=2
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> OK, mais concernant la fiabilité/fragilité de cette pointe gomme (bamboo) as tu un retour à faire et dans quel sens ?



Perso, aucuns soucis. Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il n'est pas fragile.

Mon Bamboo est transporté dans un étui tout le temps et je ne m'en sers pas tant que ça. J'ai tellement de stylus que j'alterne.


----------



## lineakd (10 Avril 2012)

@pepeyee66, j'ai le bamboo stylus depuis décembre, je le traîne dans ma besace ou dans le sac à dos tous les jours et toujours en bon état. Je m'en sers avec noteshelf.
J'ai eu le kensington virtuoso mais l'embout s'est déchiré.
Dés que le duo sort, j'achète mais pas avant le 30 avril.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2012)

@ gwen et lineakd,
Merci de vos retours.
Bon eh bien je pense franchir le pas vers ce "bamboo stylus" mais je ne suis pas particulièrement intéressé par le duo...
Dommage, d'ailleurs, que le "solo" ne soit pas adapté comme le duo pour recevoir un capuchon ! ce serait à mon sens une bonne solution... Mais "le marketing a ses raisons que le client ne connait pas !" (Je vais quand même les contacter au cas où ils re-penseraient le solo)
@ lineakd: Tu penseras à faire un retour sur le duo ?
Merci encore à vous tous,


----------



## lineakd (10 Avril 2012)

@pepeye66, dés que je l'ai. 
Je crois que pour le duo, il n'y a qu'un seul capuchon, non?
Puis ce qu'il manque aussi au bamboo stylus "solo", c'est qu'il soit un peu plus grand. Et là, je crois que duo est plus haut de 11 ou 16 mm (dépend de l'emplacement du capuchon).


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Avril 2012)

Je pense qu'il sera aussi plus lourd...merci donc pour ton retour d'expérience qui sera le bienvenu.


----------



## Vladimok (29 Avril 2012)

Quel est actuellement le meilleur stylet pour iPad ?


----------



## Le Mascou (1 Mai 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Quel est actuellement le meilleur stylet pour iPad ?



Gyro et capteur de pression, définitivement lui: http://www.jajastylus.com/


----------



## Vladimok (1 Mai 2012)

Un peu cher quand même.

Es distribué en France ?


----------



## Gwen (2 Mai 2012)

Non, car il n'est pas encore sorti. Livraison, pas avant juillet au plus tôt.

Sinon, le stylet Wacom est plutôt bien pour un embout caoutchouc.

Le JOT est particulièrement bien pour un stylet précis. Son seul souci, c'est le bruit sur l'écran. Plastique sur verre, ça fait un petit "toc" à chaque fois qu'on le pose. Pas discret en réunion.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Mai 2012)

Le stylet cintiq fonctionne sur iPad ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2012)

Non, pas du tout. Ce n'est compatible qu'avec une tablette Wacom conçue pour.


----------



## Chaiiro (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu le post précédent sur les stylets mais c comme il date un petit peu je préfère redemander à nouveau. 
Donc voilà, que pouvez-vous me conseiller comme stylets aux alentours de 20 .
Est-ce que le Grffin est toujours aussi plébiscité ?
Ce serait essentiellement pour de la prise de note manuscrite et éventuellement du dessins !
J'attends vos avis et vos retours !
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2012)

ça date de deux jours 

http://forums.macg.co/11478162-post243.html


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Mai 2012)

L'adonit Jot est très bien, je l'ai eu pour mon eeePad. J'avoue, le mien avait un défaut, mais la prise en charge de l'entreprise a été exemplaire, ils m'ont envoyé deux disques de remplacement. Mais j'ai écopé d'une série défectueuse avec une mauvaise conductivité, donc au final, je l'ai renvoyé et il m'a été remboursé. Cela dit, je pense que je vais en reprendre un pour l'iPad, je sais que le Jot a d'excellentes reviews et apparemment, j'ai juste pas eu de chance avec le mien.


----------



## elkydat (9 Mai 2012)

J'ai Le Adonit Jot Pro. Il est tellement précis que je l'utilise pour l'iphone sur l'application Touchwriter.


----------



## Kanart (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous. Je me suisacheté un dagi p505 ce jour. Mais celui-ci n'est détecté ni par mon ipad3 ni le ipad2 de ma femme ni le iPhone 4g ou 4gs ! Que ce soit avec ou sans film de protection.



Suis-je maudis ou quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?

Merci à vous. 

Kanart


----------



## Ealdu (16 Mai 2012)

C'est pas normal.Demande un échange ou tu l'as acheté. Si c'est chez Dagi il n'y aura aucun soucis, il sont très conciliant.
Ce sont de très bon stylet même si il semble y avoir des problèmes sur les derniers retours.


----------



## MisterDrako (12 Juin 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Je suis intéressée par ton retour.
> 
> 
> Quelques nouveautés:
> ...





Bsr...

je suis tenté aussi par le second mais j'ai pas compris comment le commander 
sur leur site...?

je me suis inscrit... et aprés... ?
je ne vois aucun lien pour l'acheter....

Merci de tes infos....


----------



## Ealdu (13 Juin 2012)

De toute façon sur kickstarter c'est fini.

Il faut que tu fasses une recherche pour trouver ou il le commercialise maintenant.
Je n'ai rien reçu de leur part comme lien commercial.


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2012)

J'ai participé au projet Kickstater du Estylo et l'ai reçu le mois dernier.

Le look est vraiment sympa, mais le touché un peu moins. La pointe est vraiment dure et donne une écriture moins souple qu'avec une pointe caoutchouc et moins libre qu'avec une plaquette mobile.

Bref, pas le meilleur stylet que j'ai eu.

C'est juste impressionnant d'écrire sur un iPad avec du bois


----------



## Ealdu (13 Juin 2012)

L'impression de revenir à l'ardoise et au crayon à ardoise! Manque que les grincements.....

Bon les moins de 40 ans peuvent pas comprendre.


----------



## MisterDrako (13 Juin 2012)

Donc Kickstarter à pris mon mail au cas ou....


en attendant je me suis commandé un Hard candy....

j'ai toujours mon Dagi, je voulais un modele différent, plus orienté
"prise de notes" (noteshelf,etc..) ....


à suivre.....

:love:


----------



## hollowdeadoss (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Je relance le topic (trouvé via ma recherche sur Google ). 

Pour vous le JOT au niveau précision est toujours le "meilleur"? 
Ca serait essentiellement pour de la prise de notes ou (si possible) remplacer (un peu) mes feuilles de brouillons quand je me lance dans mes équations ^^ 

Après par rapport au Dagi ou au Wacom est-ce mieux ou plus adapté? 

J'avoue avoir du mal à concevoir l'utilisation d'un stylet avec embout en caoutchouc mais vu les retours je me dis que je ferai bien de m'y intéresser ...


----------



## Ealdu (26 Septembre 2012)

Une seule réponse:  A toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux!!!

Palette, caoutchouc, pointe dure. Si tu relies un peu le topic autant de point de vue que d'utilisateur.


Comme je l'ai déjà écrit plusieurs fois, je prends des notes avec une palette, je dessine avec un caoutchouc, il n'y a pas de stylet idéal. En plus si tu rajoute le choix du logiciel ......


Autrement le jot est un bon stylet, parfois je trouve qu'il perd un peu le contact, je préfère le Dagi.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (26 Septembre 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> Une seule réponse:  A toi de voir ce qui te convient le mieux!!!
> 
> Palette, caoutchouc, pointe dure. Si tu relies un peu le topic autant de point de vue que d'utilisateur.
> 
> ...



Merci des réponses! 

Le truc c'est qu'on ne peut les essayer en magasin et que chaque stylet a un prix 
J'ai testé le Wacom bamboo avec la pointe en caoutchouc ... effectivement pour le dessin c'est bien mais pour la prise de notes ça ne me convient pas. 

Effectivement il faut que je vois par rapport aux logiciels surtout car je viens de voir que chaque stylet (ou presque) a ses propres applications (ou presque). 

Encore merci pour les infos ;-)


----------



## pepeye66 (27 Septembre 2012)

Si on ne fait en grande partie que de "l'écriture au Km" le Bamboo n'est pas si mal (en utilisant les systèmes "loupe"), sa glisse est confortable (logiciels aidant).
Les DAGI ont pour certains (et même encore pour les modèles à ressort) un problème d'inclinaison à respecter.
Ensuite, il faut tenir compte de l'usure/dégradation des embouts ! Le Bamboo et le DAGI ont chacun leurs défauts sur ce terrain là.
La difficulté avec l'ipad réside dans l'obligation d'une certaine surface de contact et donc écarte les pointes fines.
Donc, la solution se trouve souvent dans l'utilisation de zooms aussi bien en écriture qu'en dessin: ce qui fait dire à Ealdu que le logiciel utilisé a son importance !


----------



## hollowdeadoss (28 Septembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Si on ne fait en grande partie que de "l'écriture au Km" le Bamboo n'est pas si mal (en utilisant les systèmes "loupe"), sa glisse est confortable (logiciels aidant).
> Les DAGI ont pour certains (et même encore pour les modèles à ressort) un problème d'inclinaison à respecter.
> Ensuite, il faut tenir compte de l'usure/dégradation des embouts ! Le Bamboo et le DAGI ont chacun leurs défauts sur ce terrain là.
> La difficulté avec l'ipad réside dans l'obligation d'une certaine surface de contact et donc écarte les pointes fines.
> Donc, la solution se trouve souvent dans l'utilisation de zooms aussi bien en écriture qu'en dessin: ce qui fait dire à Ealdu que le logiciel utilisé a son importance !



Je ne connais pas trop les systèmes "loupe" ... mais pour l'écriture au Km oui ça serait à peu près ça car grosso modo j'aimerai l'utiliser comme "brouillons" dans mes équations et également dans la prise de notes lors des conférences scientifiques (graphiques à main levé, équations, mots clés, diagramme, etc.). 

Et justement pour ça le Bamboo me paraissait un poil "gros". 

Pour les DAGI j'ai lu de très bons retours mais également de moins bons comme le fait que certaines fois il n'est pas détecté :mouais: où qu'il est mal calibré :mouais::mouais:

Par contre je n'avais pas du tout pensé à l'obligation d'une certaine surface de contact et donc pour la pointe fine ça risque d'être compliqué ... 

Mais vraiment j'ai pas saisi l'utilisation du zoom/loupe (je pense surtout à l'applications Notes ... même si à priori il y a beaucoup mieux mais pas testé encore). 

Pour le dessin ça sera vraiment "loisir"! 

Encore merci pour cette réponse, vraiment sympa  

Hollow


----------



## Ealdu (28 Septembre 2012)

La loupe c'est propre au logiciel:C'est un agrandissement de l'écran pour pour un rendu final plus proche de l'écriture.
Vas sur youtube voir des vidéos de logiciel pour bien comprendre.Des noms de logiciels par exemple:
Noteself, notesplus, Remarks, Upad.... Il y en a énormément
Sinon en plus simple:
Penultimate, bamboo paper.....


Sinon si tu as un iPad telecharge des versions gratuites de logiciel (Upad par exemple) et en le manipulant tu vas bien voir le principe de la loupe.


Autrement si tu ne t'en sert que comme brouillon, dirigé toi vers le simplicité:
Penultimate, bamboo paper.....


Saches également que n'importe quel stylet marche sur n'importe quelle application.
Le bamboo n'apporte rien à l'application dédiée.


J'ai autrement acheté ce stylet
http://handstylus.com/
Et j'en suis satisfaite, c'est une pointe gomme mais plus fine que le bamboo.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (29 Septembre 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> La loupe c'est propre au logiciel:C'est un agrandissement de l'écran pour pour un rendu final plus proche de l'écriture.
> Vas sur youtube voir des vidéos de logiciel pour bien comprendre.Des noms de logiciels par exemple:
> Noteself, notesplus, Remarks, Upad.... Il y en a énormément
> Sinon en plus simple:
> ...



Super! 
Merci beaucoup. Je vois un peu les possibilités et ça va bien bien le faire! 

Encore merci à vous, 

Hollow


----------



## filalakena (15 Décembre 2012)

J'ai autrement acheté ce stylet
http://handstylus.com/
Et j'en suis satisfaite, c'est une pointe gomme mais plus fine que le bamboo.[/QUOTE]

comment as tu fait pour l'acheter car à chaque fois ça plante où même quand on t'envoies un credit paypal impossible de le valider avec ma CB ?

en es-tu satisfaite?

merci par avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

quelqu'un a-t-il un retour sur le stylet apen et/ou le ipen?


----------



## Gwen (15 Décembre 2012)

Je n'ai jamais testé l'achat sur leur site, je l'ai eu via le projet Kickstater.

Par contre, sur Kickstater, j'avais également acheté le stylet JAJA et impossible de le faire fonctionner. C'est clairement un très mauvais produit 
Du coup, dans le même style, mais avec une autre technologie, je viens de me commander le Jot Touch. J'attends de voir ce que cela donne.


----------



## Ealdu (16 Décembre 2012)

filalakena a dit:


> J'ai autrement acheté ce stylet
> http://handstylus.com/
> Et j'en suis satisfaite, c'est une pointe gomme mais plus fine que le bamboo.



comment as tu fait pour l'acheter car à chaque fois ça plante où même quand on t'envoies un credit paypal impossible de le valider avec ma CB ?

en es-tu satisfaite?

merci par avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

quelqu'un a-t-il un retour sur le stylet apen et/ou le ipen?[/QUOTE]



Pareil, je l'ai acheté via kickstarter, pas tester l'achat sur le site même. Désolé.


Pour le ipen de cregle, il fonctionne bien.
Il faut juste utiliser des logiciels spécifiques: notes plus, noteshelf.....de très bon logiciel.


Si cela t'intéresse, je vais probablement le revendre car je viens de prendre l'iPad mini, donc je ne peux plus m'en servir, je n'ai pas d'adaptateur.... Je suis donc revenu au stylet traditionnel et comme je prends peu de note au final, je fais avec le hand stylus.


----------



## filalakena (16 Décembre 2012)

Ealdu a dit:


> comment as tu fait pour l'acheter car à chaque fois ça plante où même quand on t'envoies un credit paypal impossible de le valider avec ma CB ?
> 
> en es-tu satisfaite?
> 
> ...





Pareil, je l'ai acheté via kickstarter, pas tester l'achat sur le site même. Désolé.


Pour le ipen de cregle, il fonctionne bien.
Il faut juste utiliser des logiciels spécifiques: notes plus, noteshelf.....de très bon logiciel.


Si cela t'intéresse, je vais probablement le revendre car je viens de prendre l'iPad mini, donc je ne peux plus m'en servir, je n'ai pas d'adaptateur.... Je suis donc revenu au stylet traditionnel et comme je prends peu de note au final, je fais avec le hand stylus.[/QUOTE]


lequel est mieux en pratique le hand stylus ou le ipen ?
j'attends toujours mon hand stylus 
thanks


----------



## Ealdu (17 Décembre 2012)

Ils n'ont rien a voir l'un et l'autre.

Le hand stylus est un stylet à bout gomme qui fonctionne avec toutes les applications.
Le Ipen lui ne marche qu'avec certaine application comme notes plus, goshwriter, ibispaint, procréate....
http://www.cregle.com/ipen-apps


Par contre, le ipen est bien plus précis car la mine est semblable à un stylo normal.
Le ipen fonctionne aussi avec un "détecteur" que l'on branché sur la prise de l'iPad. C'est une prise 30 broches compatible iPad 1,2 ou 3.


Si tu écris beaucoup le ipen est le plus agréable.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Décembre 2012)

J'ai lu un article assez négatif sur ce stylet : grosse critique concernant le phénomène de "Palm réjection"... Qu'en penses tu ?


----------



## Ealdu (18 Décembre 2012)

Personnellement, je m'en suis assez peu servi car il n'est pas compatible avec les logiciels que j'utilise le plus: Remarks pour les notes et colored pencils pour le dessin. Je l'ai un peu utilisé avec notes plus et je n'ai pas constaté de problème particulier. Il est au contraire très agréable pour écrire.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Décembre 2012)

@ Ealdu:
Merci pour ta réponse mais je reste assez perplexe:
De ce que je crois comprendre, ce stylet permettrait d'écrire directement sans utiliser l'effet loupe...c'est çà ?
Les vidéos que j'ai visionnées font apparaître une distance assez importante entre le bout de la pointe et l'écriture...cela me donne comme l'impression d'écrire à distance ! Est ce le cas ?
Je voudrais bien me débarrasser de la loupe et écrire (lettres + croquis + mise en valeur) directement sur la feuille (écran) mais je n'arrive pas à m'imaginer ce que donne cet "ipen"
Peux tu m'en dire plus et avec des précisions ?
Merci


----------



## Ealdu (19 Décembre 2012)

@pepeye66:Je ne sais pas comment te répondre .....
Le principe de ce stylet est d'avoir un stylo "normal" à mine fine en main. Pour cela il faut brancher un connecteur et utiliser des logiciels optimisés pour ce stylet.
Tu peux donc écrire plus finement qu'avec un stylet avec un gros bout. La loupe n'est pas obligatoire si tu écris petit.
Sur les logiciels dédiés, on calibre le stylet, donc normalement il y a très peu de décalage avec ta pointe et l'écriture.
Quand je l'ai acheté sur kickstarter, cregle était en pour parler avec les éditeurs de logiciel, et quand je l'ai reçu, je me suis aperçu qu'il ne correspondait plus au logiciel que j'utilisais le plus ( Remarks Upad). De plus il a un connecteur 30 broches et je viens d'acheter un iPad mini. L'investissement dans un adaptateur ne se justifie pas pour moi. Je l'ai donc en fait très très peu utilisé, d'où mon désir aujourd'hui de m'en séparer
Je reste sur l'idee que c'est un bon produit mais avec quelques contraintes, qui si l'on écrit beaucoup et sur un meme logiciel (notes plus, noteshef...) peuvent s'oublier facilement.
Voilà j'espère avoir répondu à tes questions.


Je ne sais pas si le stylet idéal existe, je crains que cela ne soit en fait à nous de nous adapter à l'écran en oubliant nos années de pratique sur du papier..... 


Au fait as-tu pris le hand stylus?
Je viens de réaliser un compte rendu assez conséquent pour le boulot sur l'iPad, et bien, je suis revenu au Dagi finalement pour la prise de note rapide, les annotations sur photos et pdf..... Je crois que mon choix reste sur la palette et le Dagi pour le travail.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Décembre 2012)

Merci Ealdu pour ces explications.
Je n'utilise quasiment que Noteshelf et je suis intéressé par un stylet qui me permettrait d'abandonner le système "loupe" pour être plus proche d'une utilisation normale de l'écriture et des annotations.
Tu vois donc combien ce stylet m'interpelle !
Puisque tu penses le vendre fais moi une offre en M.P. et n'oublie pas que je suis dans le 66.


----------



## Ealdu (19 Décembre 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Merci Ealdu pour ces explications.
> Je n'utilise quasiment que Noteshelf et je suis intéressé par un stylet qui me permettrait d'abandonner le système "loupe" pour être plus proche d'une utilisation normale de l'écriture et des annotations.
> Tu vois donc combien ce stylet m'interpelle !
> Puisque tu penses le vendre fais moi une offre en M.P. et n'oublie pas que je suis dans le 66.





MP envoyé!


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Décembre 2012)

@ Ealdu,
Je réalise que tu m'as questionné sur le "HandStylus":
Non je ne l'ai pas (encore) commandé et je vais attendre de réaliser ce que donne le "iPen" avant d'investir ce stylet.


----------



## omni (27 Mars 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais testé l'achat sur leur site, je l'ai eu via le projet Kickstater.
> 
> Par contre, sur Kickstater, j'avais également acheté le stylet JAJA et impossible de le faire fonctionner. C'est clairement un très mauvais produit
> Du coup, dans le même style, mais avec une autre technologie, je viens de me commander le Jot Touch. J'attends de voir ce que cela donne.



Bonjour,

Avez-vous pu tester le styler Jot ? et lequel ? Quelles sont les impressions ?
Pensez-vous qu'il soit l'un des meilleurs pour écrire, prendre des notes ? 
Merci de vos retours.


----------



## filalakena (27 Mars 2013)

le ipen effectivement est déroutant car la pointe est décalée par rapport à l'image même en calibrant bien ce qui rend l'écriture difficile.

le handstylus ( en tout cas celui que j'ai reçu) est bien moins efficace que le bamboo car peu réactif sans doute lié à la gomme un peu plus dure 

donc en pratique pour prendre des notes il faut aller lentement c'est dommage car le logiciel de reconnaissance d'écriture de "notes mobile" est performant.

sinon dragon en dictée vocale ou pourquoi pas une galaxie tab (je me pose vraiment la question)?

quant au jot j'aimerais bien essayer avant d'acheter car ça commence à faire cher à tester.


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté le premier jot, et je préfère le Dagi.... Je trouve qu'il répond moins bien.
Par contre Il est plus agréable et bien mieux fini, il possède un capuchon qui protege bien la palette, il est en métal et sur rotules le Dagi est sur ressort. Mais quand on écrit un peu vite on perd des mots.


Le hand stylus a l'énorme avantage d'être un peu plus fin et plus précis que le bamboo. Mais c'est vrai que la gomme du bamboo est la meilleure.


Pour le ipen, mon plus gros reproche est l'obligation d'utiliser certain logiciel dédiés, et son connecteur. Moi qui suis passée à l'iPad mini, il me fallait racheter un adaptateur pour continuer à l'utiliser....


Bref, je crois qu'il n'y a pas de stylet parfait.  


@filalakena: et bien moi je viens d'acheter une galaxy NOTE 10.1: celle avec le stylet. Ne prend pas la Tab qui ne fonctionne qu'avec les mêmes stylets que l'iPad.


Et bien pour le dessin et l'écriture..... Elle est géniale!!!    
L'écriture est fluide, précise on est vraiment comme sur du papier. Le stylet possède des attributions bien agréable (copier/coller, découper et repositionner....) sa précision est impressionnante 
Par contre peu de logiciel de note ou de dessin correcte (en dessin je n'ai trouvé que sketchbook) heureusement le snote, le logiciel de base, est pas trop mal pour l'écriture. La reconnaissance d'écriture est très bonne également ....
La tablette est plus lente par rapport à l'iPad. Plus compliquer à manipuler.
Et on change d'univers:
Tu dois racheter les logiciels dont tu as besoin, et réapprendre à manipuler l'interface.




En conclusion, un iPad avec une sous couche Samsung et un stylet Wacom.... 
                      .....le nirvana!


----------



## omni (28 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ces retour.
Mais le galaxie note 10.1 n'est-il pas trop petit pour "remplacer" le cahier A4 ?
Je pensais prendre un Ipad pour remplacer mon cahier et écrire sur quelque chose de plus petit me semble "compliqué" surtout avec un stylet.
A tel point que même si l'Ipad mini me tente beaucoup (suffisant pour le surf, les mails etc&#8230 je lui préfère le format "A4" de l'Ipad pour la prise de note.
Peut-être est-ce une erreur de ma part ?&#8230;


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

Etant passé d'un ipad2 à un iPad mini que j'apprécie bien plus que le grand, je souhaitais prendre le galaxy note 8 qui doit sortir fin avril.

Et puis après l'avoir pris en main, comparer les prix, les promotions et l'ODR de Samsung, je me suis laissée tenter. En plus je souhaitais dessiner dessus...


Bref l'écran est finalement très bien car on retrouve le format A4 des cahiers. En format portrait on a une feuille de cahier a sa disposition. L'ecran est confortable pour ecrire. Comme je le transporte moins que mon iPad, je suis très contenté de mon achat. 
Pour moi, la prise de note ou le dessin au stylet sur iPad est une catastrophe, essentiellement du à la pointe trop grosse des stylets iPad.


Avec le galaxy note plus aucun problème, c'est un super "bloc note" avec le numérique en plus. 
Si tu as l'occasion va faire des essais en boutique avec le stylet, tu verras c'est très agréable!


----------



## filalakena (28 Mars 2013)

Ealdu a dit:


> Etant passé d'un ipad2 à un iPad mini que j'apprécie bien plus que le grand, je souhaitais prendre le galaxy note 8 qui doit sortir fin avril.
> 
> Et puis après l'avoir pris en main, comparer les prix, les promotions et l'ODR de Samsung, je me suis laissée tenter. En plus je souhaitais dessiner dessus...
> 
> ...




venant du monde ipad as tu eu du mal a t'y retrouver sur le plan ergonomie, interface?
Y a t-il des logiciels de reconnaissance d'écriture comme sur ipad et qui fonctionnent bien ?

merci à toi
philippe


----------



## Ealdu (28 Mars 2013)

Android est certes plus compliqué mais reste abordable: on retrouve beaucoup de choses  en commun avec l'iPad.  Il faut changer quelques habitudes.... L'architecture est PC. Mais la "manipulation" est Apple. 
En plus android est plus ouvert, par exemple on a un adaptateur USB pour se connecter directement, avec l'extension de carte SD on peut regarder un film sans être obligé de l'intaller sur la tablette. Par contre la syncho Mac/android ne fonctionne pas pour tout, il faut convertir la musique... Et sauver les documents c'est galère.


Vas voir des vidéos de présentation du galaxy note sur you tube cela te donnera une bonne idée de l'interface. Et si tu peux la manipuler en magasin, ce sera encore mieux.


Pour les logiciels, ils sont bien moins nombreux que pour l'iPad. 
En ce qui concerne la reconnaissance d'écriture, le logiciel natif Snote de Samsung est très bien. Inutile de chercher plus loin.


Enfin, perso, J'ai gardé mon iPad pour tout sauf l'écriture. J'essaye de prendre ce qu'il y a de mieux chez chacun.


----------



## omni (29 Mars 2013)

Merci pour ce retour.
Toutefois afin d'être sur de bien comprendre, et de tester éventuellement, peux tu me confirmer le modèle exact de galaxy Note dont tu parles : est-ce le galaxy note avec un écran 5,3" ? Genre le gros téléphone ? Ou la tablette ?
J'avoue ne pas connaître cet univers et je voudrais être certains de ne pas me tromper.
De plus, comme je veux utiliser cet outil principalement pour des prises de notes manuscrites que je convertirai en "traitement de texte" et donc que j'intégrerai à un document "word" ou Txt, peut-on facilement importer ces notes "OCRISER" dans le MAC (en se les envoyant par mail par exemple, ou via une synchro avec le Mac ?)
Merci de vos précisions bien utiles.


----------



## Ealdu (29 Mars 2013)

@omni: actuellement tu as le galaxy note 1 et 2 qui sont les téléphones de 5" et la galaxy note 10.1 qui est la tablette équivalente en taille avec l'iPad et avec un stylet. C'est ce dernier modèle que j'ai acheté et dont je me sers pour écrire.

Il ne faut pas confondre avec la galaxy tab qui elle n'a pas de stylet et ici ne nous intéresse pas.


En ce moment on peut trouver des promotions chez les revendeurs comme darty, boulanger ou carrefour cumulable avec une offre de 50&#8364; de la part de Samsung sur sa tablette.
Samsung est très généreux en ODR! 


Enfin saches que fin avril, normalement, Samsung va sortir un galaxy note 8, un intermédiaire entre le note 1/2 et le 10.1 ( semblable à l'iPad mini). Pareille cette tablette benefiera d'un ODR.

Pour la synchronisation directe Mac/android c'est pas gagné, mais par mail il n'y a aucun soucis, après tu peux les mettre dans page ou autres traitements de texte.


----------



## omni (29 Mars 2013)

OK, entre temps effectivement j'ai trouvé sur le net cette tablette de samsung&#8230; Je vais aller l'essayer !
Mais ça me fait tout drôle de me dire que peut-être ce sera samsung et non Apple &#8230;
Maintenant si la prise de note et reconnaissance d'écriture est bonne et bien allons-y !

Merci beaucoup


----------



## filalakena (29 Mars 2013)

sinon en dehors d'une tablette téléphone, quelqu'un connait-il une simple "ardoise-tablette" avec reconnaissance d'écriture? (il y avait palm mais c'est fini..)
parce que 550 euro pour simplement l'utiliser comme bloc note électronique c'est pas donné.
je ne pense pas vraiment abandonner mon iphone 4 et ipad2
merci


----------



## Ealdu (29 Mars 2013)

Whaoouu! Tu l'as trouvé ou a ce prix là?

Une 16 Go extensible à 64 Go par carte SD est à moins de 400&#8364;  (avec ODR). En neuf bien sur.


Sinon tu as sur AppStore pour 5&#8364; en moyenne, des applications de reconnaissance d'écriture comme Phatpad, mémo ou en option dans notes plus. Mais franchement on ne peut pas comparer. Samsung est le seul a avoir mis en avant l'usage du stylet de façon aussi réussi et pratique.


----------



## omni (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Donc j'ai pu essayer la galaxy tab note 10.1, avec la stylet.
Conclusion pour ce petit test : L'écriture avec la stylet fonctionne plutôt bien. Mais la reconnaissance de mon écriture manuscrite dans le logiciel intégré S note = pas du tout concluante !
Pour avoir essayé un Ipad avec l'application Notes plus, et un stylet Bambou (je crois) je suis déçu&#8230; 
Donc je vais essayer l'Ipad avec un stylet type Dagi ou Jot et je verrai si l'écriture est au stylet est meilleur avec ces stylets.
En fait : Stylet avec Samsung = OK
Reconnaissance d'écriture = Ipad (ou plutôt logiciel sur Ipad).
Maintenant peut-être existe-t-il des logiciels OCR performants sur la tablette de Samsung ?
Je continue donc mes tests mais ce n'est pas simple : pour l'instant je n'ai ni Ipad, ni autre tablette.
Je fais mes tests sur l'Ipad d'un collègue, et ceux de Samsung dans les magasins qui le veulent bien (à ce sujet merci à certaines enseignes qui comprennent la nécessité de tester avant d'acheter, par rapport à d'autre qui ne le permettent pas &#8230


----------



## Ealdu (31 Mars 2013)

Sur le google play (samsung) il y a beaucoup moins de choix de logiciel que sur l'appstore.Par exemple l'excellent "my scriptnotes", très performant sur iPad le serai beaucoup moins sur Samsung. Je ne l'ai pas essayé sur androïde. Je n'ai pas eu envie de le repayer et Snote me convient parfaitement. Pour en avoir essayer plusieurs sur différents supports, je peux t'assurer que Snotes est très performant.


Dans tous les cas, aucun logiciel ne sera parfait du premier coup, pour tous, il faut que tu travailles ton écriture, formes bien tes lettres, c'est a toi de t'adapter au logiciel pas l'inverse. C'est vrai que c'est difficile quand on a pas sa propre tablette pour faire ce travail. 
Personnellement le stylet de la galaxy dans sa conception très proche du stylo pour papier est, pour moi un aide excellente à l'apprentissage de la reconnaissance d'écriture.


 Si tu as l'occasion d'essayer my scriptnotes sur iPad, ce logiciel est bien meilleur car dans notes+ l'OCR n'est qu'une option, my scriptnotes lui est logiciel ne reconnaissance d'écriture a par entière.


----------



## omni (31 Mars 2013)

Merci pour les précisions.
Toutefois, l'application Snote de samsung ne pas convaincu&#8230;
Avec Notesplus sur Ipad, je n'ai pas eu besoin de "m'appliquer" et même l'écriture avec le doigt a été "convertie" correctement, alors qu'avec Snote et malgré la qualité du stylet qui permet une écriture naturelle, la reconnaissance a été catastrophique&#8230;
Mais je réessayerai&#8230; Le problème est que je souhaite pouvoir choisir avant l'achat de telle ou telle tablette ! Vu les prix de celles-ci (quelque soit la marque) je préfère éviter de me planter&#8230;
Par contre je suis prêt à acquérir un stylet Jot ou Dagit (quelques dizaines d'euros quand même) pour être certain de leur efficacité (ou non) sur l'Ipad&#8230;
Mais pour en revenir à la galaxy : j'ai eu beau m'appliquer, la reconnaissance n'a pas fonctionné  correctement, non seulement pour moi, mais aussi pour le vendeur et ma fille&#8230; Certes mon écriture n'est pas la plus "régulière" qu'il soit, mais ma fille elle-même s'est appliquée, et rien à faire&#8230;
Maintenant, il s'agit d'un essai dans un magasin, pas au calme, ni dans des conditions optimum&#8230; 
Donc à revoir sûrement.
Merci


----------



## Ealdu (31 Mars 2013)

Comme quoi il est toujours intéressant de confronter les avis et surtout d'essayer soi même.....C'est vrai aussi que moi a la maison, au calme....
Et l'essai sur mon mari et ma fille ont été des plus convaincant!   


Pour les stylets, je préfère aussi le Dagi, bien que le jot soit bien mieux fini. Mais je n'ose te conseiller .... 
De toute façon les stylets fonctionnent sur les 2 tablettes.



Ceci dit, je préfère l'iPad comme tablette pour tout le reste.


----------



## omni (31 Mars 2013)

Bien en ce week-end prolongé j'ai un peu de temps pour surfer et lire des tas de choses sur les stylets&#8230;
Quelqu'un a-t-il un retour sur le dernier né d'Adonit : le jot touch 4 ?
Le peu que je lis n'apprend pas grand chose sur ses capacités en "écriture"&#8230; en la matière, je ne sais si le fait qu'il soit "palm rejection" est utile. Certes j'ai bien compris que cela dépend de l'application utilisée qui prendr en compte ou pas les propriétés du stylet, mais un retour d'un utilisateur réel serait le bien venu.
Merci


----------



## MiWii (1 Avril 2013)

@Ealdu: tu as essay&#233; les appli de reconnaisssance de caractere dont tu parles dans un de tes posts ?

J'ai pris l'option dans notes plus et je suis super d&#233;&#231;ue... Du coup j'utilise toujours mon noteshelf adore et je n'ose pas encore prendre d'autres appli pour tester...
J'ai pris tellement d'appli de prise de note que j'y ai deja laiss&#233; une certaine somme... Pour &#224; chaque fois revenir &#224; la meme...


----------



## Ealdu (1 Avril 2013)

Effectivement, j'ai essayé .... Il y a un bout de temps!

Pour Phatpad je sais plus du tout comment il fonctionne, mais je crois me rappeler de sa complexité.
Pour Myscript notes, tu as une version gratuite qui s'appelle mémo ( dans la description ils en parlent) mais ce que je lui reproche c'est que le texte n'existe qu'à l'exportation , tu ne le vois pas avant. 


En fait j'ai tout abandonné sur iPad, comme toi aucune n'est parfaite et au bout d'un moment... .


Bref, moi j'ai gardé notes plus qui finalement regroupe les principales fonctions dont j'ai besoin: texte au clavier ou à la main, import de photos, etc...
Je n'utilise pas la reconnaissance de l'écriture, ce n'est pas intuitif, c'est long pour un résultat souvent décevant. Le clavier est bien plus rapide et précis.


Ce qui est sur c'est qu'il faut a un moment s'arrêter à une application et l'utiliser à fond pour avoir un bon résultat dans les notes.


----------



## filalakena (2 Avril 2013)

pour le peu de temps que j'ai pu essayer en magasin la galaxie note je dois dire que je n'aime pas ni l'environnement ni le logiciel de reconnaissance d'écriture mais c'est probablement dû à mes habitudes mac ios  qui quoiqu'on en dise est plus intuitif.

j'ai vu une vidéo sur youtube du dagi reste à savoir lequel est le mieux comme référence  mais ça a l'air vraiment bien 

l'application penultimate testée ou noteshelf pour un autre geekyear semble intéressante par rapport à myscript note+ mobile mais n'ont pas de reconnaissance d'écriture?


----------



## filalakena (2 Avril 2013)

est-ce que l'un d'entre vous connait les différences entre les références de dagi 507-508/602 etc...
pour mon usage c'est surtout l'écriture prise de notes avec OCR et dessin amateur

merci


----------



## Ealdu (3 Avril 2013)

Pour les Dagi:

http://www.dagi-stylus.com/euro/


Penultimate, noteshelf n'ont pas la reconnaissance d'écriture.
Dans Note + elle est en option payant et pas génial
Dans Myscript note c'est uniquement quand tu envoies tes notes que l'OCR apparaît.
Pas très pratique.


Phatpad est un logiciel d'ODR, (je viens de le retelecharger) mais complexe pour s'en servir:
Il faut déjà apprendre des gestes pour les fonctions et écrire beaucoup pour obtenir un résultat potable.


@filalakena: il reste évident que l'univers android nous semble bien étrange et plus complexe. Je préfère aussi mon iPad pour tout....
Cependant, par expérience, Samsung est meilleur pour le dessin, la prise de note et surtout l'ODR. À mon grand regret également


----------



## MiWii (3 Avril 2013)

Par curiosité, je viens de tester les 2 dagi que j'ai (j'en avais commandé un et j'en ai eu un gratuit, je ne sais plus quel modèle c'est "capacitive stylus" et "Accu-pen", c'est possible ?).

Bon déjà, à ma grande surprise, ils ne fonctionnent pas avec noteshelf.... 
Et je n'aime pas du tout la sensation qu'ils procurent... Je préfère de loin mon bamboo stylus, que j'ai depuis au moins 2 ans (j'ai changé la pointe qu'une fois). Alors oui, l'embout peut paraitre consequent, mais c'est une question d'habitude pour le maitriser.


Je vais surement me laisser tenter par les petits bamboo stylus qui viennent de sortir ! 


@ealdu: merci pour ton retour sur les appli de reconnaissance d'ecriture.


----------



## Ealdu (3 Avril 2013)

MiWii a dit:


> Par curiosité, je viens de tester les 2 dagi que j'ai (j'en avais commandé un et j'en ai eu un gratuit, je ne sais plus quel modèle c'est "capacitive stylus" et "Accu-pen", c'est possible ?).



Je crois pas.... Les références Dagi sont que des chiffres et une lettre, par exemple: P602, P507 etc...


Il a été signalé des problèmes avec les Dagi qui s'arrêtent de fonctionner brutalement, mais avec tous les logiciels, probablement lié à la palette tordue.








C'est vrai qu'ils sont mignon les petits bamboo!!!


----------



## omni (4 Avril 2013)

Bien j'ai reçu mon P 508 de DAGI ce matin&#8230;
J'ai pu le tester sur un IPAD avec le logiciel Notesplus. Très déçu !
1) Contrairement à de nombreuses personnes de ce sujet, je n'ai reçu qu'un stylet et pas un deuxième&#8230;
2) Celui-ci écrit quand il le veut bien&#8230; De plus, j'ai déjà tordu le petit ressort et en essayant de changer la "pointe" j'ai cassé celle de rechange&#8230;= super fragile.
Donc pour l'instant mon test est peu concluant.
Je reconnais que je suis peu patient en la matière et qu'il faut que cela fonctionne vite et bien. Je peux comprendre un temps d'adaptation, mais encore faut-il que le stylet "écrive" à chaque fois et non quand il en a envie !
Mais je ne désespère pas : je dois encore essayer le Jot.


----------



## filalakena (4 Avril 2013)

regarde les démo sur youtube quant à l'utilisation du Dagi
peut-être faut-il changer la pastille protectrice ou sinon changer l'embout fourni
je viens de commander le P602 pour 19&#8364; en envoi simple donc je verrais ce que cela donne une fois reçu.
sur le site de dagi ils montrent une vidéo ou tu peux modifier l'angle du ressort avec un cutter ou un ongle va voir.

j'ai un problème similaire avec le hand stylus qui ne permet pas d'écrire avec les différentes appli 
pb de gomme (pourtant je l'ai changée grâce au kit de 6)? 
pb d'axe sur lequel se fixe la gomme qui semble un peu bouger?

concernant les mini-dagi il n'ont que la taille de mini, pas l'embout si on regarde le site.


----------



## omni (4 Avril 2013)

Bien je reprends mon commentaire pour le préciser.
J'ai donc reçu mon Dagi 508 ce matin et j'ai pu le tester cet après -midi. Si je n'en ai reçu qu'un c'est sûrement parceque je ne l'ai pas acheté directement sur le site de DAGI mais sur Amazone, revendeur cricel. Donc ceci doit expliquer cela&#8230;
Par contre, effectivement le changement de "mine" est délicat. Quand je dis délicat c'est au sens propre ! Il faut absolument être doux et tendre dans ses gestes, sinon ça casse !
Et malheureusement c'est ainsi que j'ai cassé l'embout de rechange. J'ai voulu le monter dans le stylet car il était plus petit que celui monté d'origine. Mais en tournant le ressort comme indiqué dans la doc indigente fournie avec le stylet, j'ai trop tourné la pièce et provoqué l'arrachement de la pastille plastique. Du coup, deux morceaux : la pastille d'un côté, le ressort de l'autre. Tant pis pour moi et mon côté sûrement brute.
En ce qui concerne l'écriture : autant sur mon Iphone, elle fonctionne bien : j'écris sans problème et ça glisse tout seul. Par contre sur l'Ipad = Pas la même chose ! Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi ! Mais je persiste et continue mes essais. Je souhaite racheter des embouts, mais pour l'instant je n'en trouve que sur le site de Dagi à 12$ les deux&#8230;
Donc je patiente afin de tester le Jot .
Voilà pour un retour plus précis.


----------



## Ealdu (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Voici une adresse en France pour des spatules de rechange pour les Dagi a un prix plus abordable...


http://shop.mediaconfig.com/manufacturer.php?id_manufacturer=3


J'en ai commandé sans aucun problème. 

C'est effectivement surprenant que ton iPad ne réagisse pas aussi bien que ton iPhone!
As-tu des stylets bout gomme? (Comme le hand stylus ou le bamboo) cela permettrait de vérifier la réactivité de ta dalle.


----------



## omni (5 Avril 2013)

Merci pour le lien.
Je regarderai tout cela.
oui je dois poursuivre mes essais afin de ne pas rester sur une seule impression&#8230;


----------



## filalakena (7 Avril 2013)

je viens d'acheter noteshelf et c'est vraiment génial avec le handstylus quand la gomme veut bien (pb de contact?) mais dommage qu'il manque la reconnaissance d'écriture
de même avec le bamboo

sur myscript notes mobile ç'est bien aussi et avec la loupe on voit les caractères quand on écrit 
le bamboo est plus réactif mais il faut le tenir un peu plus verticalement

phatpad est complexe et je regrette de ne pas avoir d'abord essayé noteshelf
à quand un essai avant achat sur itunes?


----------



## MiWii (8 Avril 2013)

Je n'utilise que Noteshelf ! Vraiment génial. Il ne manque plus que la reconnaissance d'ecriture en effet !


----------



## omni (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
Bien me revoilà. Finalement j'ai craqué pour un Ipad&#8230; Dessus j'ai installé notesplus et je prends mes notes dessus avec un stylet JOT.
Pour écrire, il me semble le plus adapté de ceux que j'ai pu tester : Bambou, Dagi (trop fragile pour moi&#8230. 
Donc je prends les notes en manuscrit, je sélectionne puis demande la reconnaissance d'écriture. Dans l'ensemble elle fonctionne pas mal. 
Je dois reconnaître qu'en terme de reconnaissance je préfère My script note mais celui-ci ne permet pas de conserver dans le logiciel le texte manuscrit transformé. De plus My script fonctionne avec des "cahiers" qu'il est impossible de diviser en dossiers. Ce ne sont que des pages qui s'ajoutent.
Or pour moi avec 6 collaborateurs, à raison d'une réunion hebdomadaire avec chacun d'eux, il me faut la possibilité de créer un dossier par collaborateur, dans lequel chaque réunion est un fichier&#8230; Donc My script = exit&#8230;
Pour l'instant (ça fait 15 jours seulement&#8230 Je transfère mes notes OCR iser dans bento for ipad, puis synchronisation avec Bento for mac (que j'ai acheté à sa sortie il y a quelques années&#8230 et hop : 
Donc depuis 15 jours, je n'ai plus touché à mon cahier papier&#8230; 
Voilà mon petit retour d'expérience.


----------



## Ealdu (1 Mai 2013)

Très heureuse que tu es trouvé ton bonheur!


----------



## Vladimok (8 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Quel stylet prendre pour dessiner sur Ipad, avec Stetchbook et Proceate ?

Merci


----------



## Ealdu (9 Mai 2013)

Les différents stylet ont été tous présenté dans ce sujet.

Ils ont tous leurs qualités et leurs défauts c'est plutôt a toi de savoir ce qui te conviént le mieux, gomme, palette.....


L'idéal est de pouvoir faire des essais réel, car ce qui plait à l'un sera détesté par un autre. Comme pour les tablettes


----------



## Iggdrasyl (15 Septembre 2014)

Un petit up, histoire de voir ce qui se fait en 2014. J'ai vu une collègue avec son galaxy Note et j'ai commencé à être envieux (un comble) alors je me dis qu'il doit bien y avoir un must have pour un stylet qui se manipule comme un stylo pour prendre des notes pendant une réunion ? Si vous avez des retours d'expérience, je suis preneur.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Septembre 2014)

Un petit tour ici:
http://www.vipad.fr/post/nouveau-stylet-wacom-fineline-bamboo


----------

